# Feb 08 - Mommas Flowering in May



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello all! Here is our previous thread and here's the new!







:
Happy May all!

This past April has seen many of our younglings take off and walk, more teeth, lots of new words and many capers.

It's amazing to see such growth among these little munchkins.








:







:


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Yo.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh yes:







: Blessed Beltaine!







:


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi.







I'm currently obsessing over whether I just made another baby this week....


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Going to the Beach tomorrow







Toddlers free I might add. I don't know what I'll do with myself!

Going to make grilled cheese for lunch


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cicely_m* 
Hi.







I'm currently obsessing over whether I just made another baby this week....









:







:


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi all - I'm not real clear on how to use these kind of thread, so please just shout at me and I'll move this question elsewhere...

I'm wondering a lot about how to help my son get some more independence. He's great as long as I leave him with his dad and no one else. I'm looking for a break for us both, 2 hours at a stretch, 2 -3 days a week. I'm not ready to put him in daycare, but I want him to have more socialization on a regular basis, and I can imagine doing daycare at age 2 or so.

He has had sporadic but inconsistent comfort with others. I am at home with him, and we have a daily event (music, library, playgroup coops, etc) but little to no help from family nearby. He's pretty comfortable with our closest neighbor, but her son and my son have opposite nap schedules so there hasn't been a lot of opportunity for trading childcare. She's moving soon, too, so I need new options. We tried a babysitter at 9 months -- disaster, coincided with separation anxiety. I've tried the drop-off day care at the local spa, no disaster, but no comfort either. He really needs full on one-to-one attention from a caregiver to separate from me.

How to navigate this? My instincts say he needs more exposure with others and to develop comfort with others, but my instincts also scream yikes as soon as he starts crying. A friend put her daughter in day care, and after 6 miserable weeks, the child is very happy there. I can't go through that, and I don't believe it's a good idea for my son's personality. I'd like (impossible) to have a babysitter come live with us for a couple weeks so he'd really bond without feeling threatened, and then I think the transition could happen.

Any other realistic options that have worked for you all?

How do you deal with the conflict between the instinct to push the child to grow and the instinct to protect them from all pain? Where is the middle line?

All thoughts welcome!
Thanks.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

It's a tad early to be concerned about independence, in my personal opinion. Kids this age are walking babies; They need their parents. There's plenty of time for independence later, but right now they're supposed to be dependant on you for damn near everything. Most of their nutrition is still coming from your body. Your son's sense of self is deeply enmeshed in yours at this point-- as far as he's concerned, he only exists as an extention of you and vice-versa. At 14 years it might be something to be concerned about, but at 14 months it's entirely normal for a child to be almost completely dependant on their mother and/or father.


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

If you can find a babysitter, how about having this person hang out with your family at the times you will eventually want them to take over and give you a break, until you feel comfortable leaving him alone with this person? I realize this way you are going to be paying her/him to just hang out with your family for a week or two but I suppose it could work.

I do agree with Rynna that at this age you can't really expect him to be attached to anyone else. I think the best way to encourage him to accept other adults as caregivers is to spend as much time with others as you can (ie hanging out with friends/family) - we are always getting together with our group of friends to have dinner, bbq, watch sporting events, go camping, etc. and J has become quite comfortable around everyone.

Carrie, thanks for the advice on the lavender, I will have to talk to the garden center (we have a great local one that specializes in native plants).

Heather, Jackson has been biting a lot lately too. It is driving me up the wall. I know it is part teething but I also think he has discovered it will make me stop and pay attention to him. So I am trying to recognize and give him what he needs before he starts biting.

Happy May! I love may, probably because it's my birthday on the 11th







:

and my zucchini is coming up already!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cicely_m* 
Hi.







I'm currently obsessing over whether I just made another baby this week....

Timing looks good, and with the EWCM continuing after the temp spike, it could be a double-yolker







Have twins! Two for the price of one! Octuplets, even!

LCBMax, I don't have an instinct to push children to grow. I think that that way lies an awful lot of frustration and bruises on your head from banging it against a brick wall, frankly. They grow up too fast. One of mine is particularly immature for his age emotionally, and whilst I'm not loving it, it's who he is.
Saying that, I will leave River happily for 2-4 hours with a very good friend who I love and trust and would trust unconditionally with my kids. To put this in perspective, though, this is someone I'd trust with my newborn- and I know I'm lucky to have a friend like her.
How about a playgroup? Finding an environment where your need to talk about something other than biscuit/ball/whatever his thing is can be met, and he can be around other people? River's loving ours- he's still playing very solitary, not even parallel yet, but he obviously enjoys the company of other children.

We has a house


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Timing looks good, and with the EWCM continuing after the temp spike, it could be a double-yolker







Have twins! Two for the price of one! Octuplets, even!


Is _that_ what the extra EWCM means?? It's been driving me crazy, thinking maybe I didn't ovulate after all! Twins do run in my family... I would have prefered to have them _first_, mind you, but...









Anyway, Helen, THANK YOU for the detailed interp.


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

By the way-- wasn't there some talk of a facebook page, a while back?


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 

We has a house









Congrats momma!!







:







:







:


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Well after 2 full years I have a period! Mixed blessing...... I'm getting a chance to use my menstrual cup for the first time. I bought it right before I got pregnant with James. Sorry for all the TMI!

I wanted to sub, but I've got to get the kids to bed.

Congrats Helen and







: Cicely!

facebook: search MDC DDC Feb 08 and you have to be approved by felix


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Congrats Helen!!!

Happy Beltaine for those who celebrate it. I got one kid out of the house, I get the other one sound asleep and I'm all ready for







you know, and I see that at 10 pm, the dh is on the couch asleep himself.







Such is the way, isn't it? Some Beltaine. That's why I am on MDC at 10:30pm on a Friday night... at Beltaine.

The only birds and bees I got to see today were in the backyard.







:


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
facebook: search MDC DDC Feb 08 and you have to be approved by felix

I keep getting "There are no results for MDC DDC Feb 08 . Make sure all words are spelled correctly"


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Helen - congratulations. When do you move in? Is there any work you are wanting to do on the house?

cicley_m - I don't remember seeing you around, but then again I am often not around myself.







: for you..... both DH and I are starting to be more and more sure we are ready for no. 2 - if only my period would show up







:

Sarah - what is a first PP period like after 2 years? I want to buy a mooncup so that I can use it, but figure I'll wait until I actually need one.

Rynna - I really like your take on independance. It is so refreshing to read about other mama's who just get it that little babies are not supposed to be independant. I often feel like I am just banging my head against a wall when I am told again and again how problematic by 14 month old is as he still needs me to sleep, to eat etc.

In our news - we seem to be winding up our couples therapy. And we are discovering that the essential conflict in our relationship lies with DH's family - well our fear of them anyway. And our need to just be openly ourselves without the anticipation of the derision which is sure to follow. We will just deal with each attempt at ridicule when and as it happens.
If we took their ridicule and disrespect out of the equation, I do not think DH and I would be in conflict.... we'll get there, one way or another.

Hillel is melting my heart with his cuteness. He takes it upon himself to distribute stuff whenever we are in company. Yesterday he was busy making sure everyone had a strawberry


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
. Your son's sense of self is deeply enmeshed in yours at this point-- as far as he's concerned, he only exists as an extention of you and vice-versa.

My patience for being an extension of baby may be wearing thin. I don't want to push this boy anywhere he doesn't want to go, but I do feel that my son would benefit from more comfort with other adults, and really wants those connections but just can't make it happen on his own. I'll keep working on that with our playgroups, and see about getting a regular loving sitter who can give us all the time to get used to each other.

You all sound so chipper and I'm just hitting a wall right now -- not the first one, but a new one. I'm thrilled with the boy, and husband, and I can see our way forward, but this week I am also really DONE with the unfairness of the parenting dynamic, how it all, always, ultimately, comes back to mama. Today husband is sick (also unfair! he sleeps all night, most nights!) and I have no help and I just can't think of another way to make today interesting for baby and me. Park, blah, splashing messes, blah, music, blah, chalk on the flagstone, blah, whine whine whine. I do appreciate our health and peace and resources -- I guess I'm just wanting a mommy/ wife of my own today.

Well, there's my counterpoint to all the happy mamas on this thread -- poo, winge, whine, grumble.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LCBMAX* 
My patience for being an extension of baby may be wearing thin. I don't want to push this boy anywhere he doesn't want to go, but I do feel that my son would benefit from more comfort with other adults, and really wants those connections but just can't make it happen on his own. I'll keep working on that with our playgroups, and see about getting a regular loving sitter who can give us all the time to get used to each other.

You all sound so chipper and I'm just hitting a wall right now -- not the first one, but a new one. I'm thrilled with the boy, and husband, and I can see our way forward, but this week I am also really DONE with the unfairness of the parenting dynamic, how it all, always, ultimately, comes back to mama. Today husband is sick (also unfair! he sleeps all night, most nights!) and I have no help and I just can't think of another way to make today interesting for baby and me. Park, blah, splashing messes, blah, music, blah, chalk on the flagstone, blah, whine whine whine. I do appreciate our health and peace and resources -- I guess I'm just wanting a mommy/ wife of my own today.

Well, there's my counterpoint to all the happy mamas on this thread -- poo, winge, whine, grumble.

I feel your frustration







Stick around here long enough and you'll see it isn't always happy and sun shiny for us here either. We all go through times like that and want to get away, but we push through and make it through and feel stronger and more sure of ourselves as moms on the other side. Hopefully you'll be able to catch a break soon and have some alone time to be you!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LCBMAX* 
My patience for being an extension of baby may be wearing thin. I don't want to push this boy anywhere he doesn't want to go, but I do feel that my son would benefit from more comfort with other adults, and really wants those connections but just can't make it happen on his own. I'll keep working on that with our playgroups, and see about getting a regular loving sitter who can give us all the time to get used to each other.

You all sound so chipper and I'm just hitting a wall right now -- not the first one, but a new one. I'm thrilled with the boy, and husband, and I can see our way forward, but this week I am also really DONE with the unfairness of the parenting dynamic, how it all, always, ultimately, comes back to mama. Today husband is sick (also unfair! he sleeps all night, most nights!) and I have no help and I just can't think of another way to make today interesting for baby and me. Park, blah, splashing messes, blah, music, blah, chalk on the flagstone, blah, whine whine whine. I do appreciate our health and peace and resources -- I guess I'm just wanting a mommy/ wife of my own today.

Well, there's my counterpoint to all the happy mamas on this thread -- poo, winge, whine, grumble.


I'm sorry that you're feeling fustrated. I have to agree with Rynna though... however I understand that it might not be practical to have a small persona attached to you at all times.
Do you belong to a mom's group? Can you find one? It might take a while for you and your LO to forge some good friendships but it can be worth it.
DH and I live far away from our families, but I have made some great friends through my mom's group and I have been able to leave Trixie with them in a pinch, since she's comfortable with some of my closest friends.

Also his clingyness might be temporary too.

Can you go for some "me" time when he naps and then you can leave him with your DH?

I hope you find a solution soon!!

Cecily_m I hope this is your cycle! I totally get the 'pleaseohpleaseohplease' feeling!

SOOOO in my fertility world!!! My estradiol levels the other day were amazingly high! Highest I've ever had. At my ultrasound appointment yesterday I saw that I have 7!!! eggs! SEVEN! All good ones, and we couldn't even see the other side of my right ovary, so there might be some hiding in there! SEVEN! Holy crap! So was given the reading material about multiples and overstimulation and told there is a good chance I'll be on a little bit of bed rest in about a week for oversitmulation (from so many eggs) but so worth it. Now lets hope that I finally get pregnant, but NOT with septuplets!

holy crap I am so excited!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, octomom only had six eggs







Sticking the supersoaker up your nose must be agreeing with you, Dea, I don't remember the last time I saw so many exclamation marks in one post.

LCBMax, hang in there, it's only the 3rd. We moan progressively more as we get further through the month. Have you considered that maybe you just don't like toddlers? Or being a SAHM to a toddler, perhaps?

Today sucked bigtime. We were two hours late out of the house to pick up the van, which meant we were two hours late to IKEA, which meant we were an hour late leaving IKEA and the kids had hotdog deprivation syndrome, which meant that we were half an hour late getting home for the TV aerial man, who charged us double what we were hoping, left his rubbish and scratched my new paintwork







It also means that we have to go and (gulp) do IKEA again, because we didn't get the new armchairs, because we were short on time.
And then the tail lift on the van broke. Two hours later, we found someone at the rental place who would fix it for us, he swopped the vans, but not before the tail lift to the old one LITERALLY fell off







: That could have been my piano, dammit. So yes. The move is going very VERY VERY slowly, and I'd rather like to kill DH.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Dea- Lotsa sticky baby(ies) vibes your way!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Well, octomom only had six eggs







Sticking the supersoaker up your nose must be agreeing with you, Dea, I don't remember the last time I saw so many exclamation marks in one post.

LCBMax, hang in there, it's only the 3rd. We moan progressively more as we get further through the month. Have you considered that maybe you just don't like toddlers? Or being a SAHM to a toddler, perhaps?

Today sucked bigtime. We were two hours late out of the house to pick up the van, which meant we were two hours late to IKEA, which meant we were an hour late leaving IKEA and the kids had hotdog deprivation syndrome, which meant that we were half an hour late getting home for the TV aerial man, who charged us double what we were hoping, left his rubbish and scratched my new paintwork







It also means that we have to go and (gulp) do IKEA again, because we didn't get the new armchairs, because we were short on time.
And then the tail lift on the van broke. Two hours later, we found someone at the rental place who would fix it for us, he swopped the vans, but not before the tail lift to the old one LITERALLY fell off







: That could have been my piano, dammit. So yes. The move is going very VERY VERY slowly, and I'd rather like to kill DH.

Woosaaaah Wooosahh! (Rub your ears and repeat)

Have I mentioned how absolutely and completely entirely really super duper ready/excited/uber happy I am to start this job? Have I? Huh!?


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

supersoaker! hah!
Last night was my last dose! Thank goodness that stuff was nasty! I also had increased my dose of menopur so that helped too.

Trixie had a fever last night and it's lingering today. Do you always medicate for lower ones? She hit 102 last night and I gave her tylenol, but I haven't given her anything today, but she's not that high.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

well, i too have been feeling the "ugh! please find something else to do besides have me hold you my damn arm is going numb!" but i've found the solution for us is to get outside.

i can bring my knitting (saved my sanity with laz and it's looking good for this one too







) so i'm accomplishing something and linnaea has tons to explore. i have a friend that i could potentially leave her with but both of them are a little too, "she'll be okay, a little crying never hurt anyone" kind of thing for me to consider it for more than five minutes.

helen yay house!! crazy day but yay house. i want one too, i'm looking at all sorts of awesome programs for first time buyers... and the midwest for a 4 bedroom house on 15 acres for 69,000.00 it's crazy but i mean, that is affordable, california, oregon, washington are all crazy expensive.

cicely and dea- babies babies babies babies!!

i just got my period again, after a perfect 28 day cycle... and i'm pretty certain that something was up when i thought i was preggers. that's two normal cycles, one where i was two weeks late, and one normal cycle. but whateves, i'm just so happy to have the two right now.

oh! dea- i only medicate a fever if the kiddo can't sleep. anything they can sleep through i figure is fine and probably healthy, if they can't sleep then they aren't going to be able to heal as well and then they are probably just plain uncomfortable and i dose 'em.

ema- i love it when linnaea passes things out, it's so cute!! glad to hear that you are resolving your issues and you and your dh are together in the solution.

for us, linnaea now has her first official conversation piece. toes. she wakes up and the first thing she'll do is pull her toes out and point them at us and say, toe. or she'll show them to me and then to curtis and tell each of us toes. she also hides them under the covers and says, boo! when she uncovers them, so cute!!

it reminds me of lazlo's first joke, when he was about 18 months old we were trying to get him to pee pee in the potty and he said, "pee pee bed!" and curtis and i laughed because it was hilarious, so whenever he wanted to start a conversation he'd say, "pee pee bed!" like, we'd be at the beach or grocery shopping or walking around and he'd bust out with his joke.

and one more, the other day i started to get frustrated because i was trying to get a shirt on her so we could go outside and i finally told myself, "chill out mama!" and of course, she picked up "chill out!" except it sounds more like, "till out!" and it's freaking hilarious!! she's all high-pitched and little... i have a video and i'll have to see if i can get it loaded somewhere on facebook.

we canceled cable today







: i'm so excited about that, i'll really have to be on top of it for my one hour of internet time.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Dea - that is fantastic news.







: my gosh - that is really really awesome news. On the fever front.... DS has only really had a fever once and he put up such a fight trying to dose him with syrup that we gave up and left on me. He was just fine in the morning (it had been about 102 in the night)..... it turns out he was pushing out molars. I agree with Carrie - that if they are sleeping through it - no need to do anything. There is a very good read here on fever and when to give fever surpressors and when not to.

Helen, happy moving. How are you feeling? I remember being completely exhasuted at that stage of pregnancy - hardly able to keep my eyes open past 8pm.

Carrie - it's about 2 months now that we don't have cable - and to be honest I don't even miss it. DH has set up a computer for series and movies and music and we just use that when we want to watch something. I am loving saving the money and also being busy doing other things.... I am even less on MDC these days - and finally I have the time to knit.







: I bought some beautiful wool in SA and am knitting the cutest jersey for next winter. LOVE the descrption of toes.... sounds too cute.... and 'till out'









LCBMax - There are definitly days where I have just had it with Hillel whining to be on me and not letting me get on with what I need to be doing.... and then there are days where it just is not an issue. Coming here helps me get perspective.







I have definitly been there when it comes to needing some *me* time.


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Dea-- how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:







:







:







:














:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

No pregnancy symptoms, and my bed is on its way to the new house







The puter is going off now.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LCBMAX* 
My patience for being an extension of baby may be wearing thin.

...You all sound so chipper and I'm just hitting a wall right now -- not the first one, but a new one. I'm thrilled with the boy, and husband, and I can see our way forward, but this week I am also really DONE with the unfairness of the parenting dynamic, how it all, always, ultimately, comes back to mama.

I think I love you. My patience with Toby is totally gone, which is why I am so glad I joined a gym with day care. Now I go and exercise for 1-2 hours while he plays in the day care center, interacts with other kids etc. We both get a break, and I get healthy, woo!! He doesn't hand off easy sometimes though - he gets mad at me sometimes when I go to leave, but if I give him some milk usually an employee will come get him and play with him so I can escape.

Amen to your wall. I think I'm hitting it too. Want a boost over it?









Toby had his 16/mo checkup on Friday. The dr. is a little concerned about his non-verbalness but since his corrected age is just barely 13 months I'm still trying to let it slide without freaking out. He's walking more, but still prefers to crawl.

Lately he's been doing this OH SO CUTE thing where he chews up some food, looks at me, and spits it all out. What the heck? How do I get THAT behavior to stop? So far "NO!!" isn't working. But the cats think it's his best trick yet...


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LCBMAX* 
My patience for being an extension of baby may be wearing thin. I don't want to push this boy anywhere he doesn't want to go, but I do feel that my son would benefit from more comfort with other adults, and really wants those connections but just can't make it happen on his own. I'll keep working on that with our playgroups, and see about getting a regular loving sitter who can give us all the time to get used to each other.

You all sound so chipper and I'm just hitting a wall right now -- not the first one, but a new one.









Chipper? Yeah, not so much. I love my kids to bits but I know well the frustration of feeling that you've lost yourself entirely. The thing with me is, I can't really put that on the kid-- kids this age are, as I said, supposed to be utterly dependant creatures. As adults, we need more stimulation and we need to take care of ourselves-- that's our responsibility. When I only had one it wasn't too bad; I could still knit and sew and whatnot. My biggest frustrations were Mike and my lack of transportation-- I was stuck in an unfamiliar town with no way of going anywhere without what amounted to Mike's cooperation and consent, and that was just unbearable. I was always ready to kill him, though, because I'd tell him (expressly *tell* him) over and over that I needed time to myself, I needed to get out, and he'd blow me off in favor of Gemstone.







:

I hear that you need to get some time to yourself; I can relate to it and respect it. I'd caution you against thinking of it in terms of your son's independance, though, because that's very very very unlikely to be the limiting factor. I've come to the conclusion that it's only in very unnatural situations that parents feel this resentment, because we're forced into it. Perhaps it's time you sat your husband down for a verbal ass kicking.

I just got back from Beltaine. I missed my kids, and I missed my redhead; The experience was strange as a result. Now I'm going to wash away the grime of the Farm.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Oh yes:







: Blessed Beltaine!







:

And to you too! We sort of celebrated. Well I took it as celebration and he took it as GIO. heh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
Well after 2 full years I have a period! Mixed blessing...... I'm getting a chance to use my menstrual cup for the first time. I bought it right before I got pregnant with James. Sorry for all the TMI!

I wanted to sub, but I've got to get the kids to bed.

Congrats Helen and







: Cicely!

facebook: search MDC DDC Feb 08 and you have to be approved by felix

Now, I have to admit, I'm silly, because I like getting period, esp if I have new stuff to use. So I feel your excitement.

About that facebook group, I can't seem to find a way to get approved to join. I see no way to notify someone that you want invited. But then I'm pretty rarely on facebook, so I miss alot of the whither-tos and why-fors.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
Congrats Helen!!!

Happy Beltaine for those who celebrate it. I got one kid out of the house, I get the other one sound asleep and I'm all ready for







you know, and I see that at 10 pm, the dh is on the couch asleep himself.







Such is the way, isn't it? Some Beltaine. That's why I am on MDC at 10:30pm on a Friday night... at Beltaine.

The only birds and bees I got to see today were in the backyard.







:

Aww, Julie... That's one of those cases where a certain sort of wake-up call isn't a bad idea.







IYKWIM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LCBMAX* 
My patience for being an extension of baby may be wearing thin. I don't want to push this boy anywhere he doesn't want to go, but I do feel that my son would benefit from more comfort with other adults, and really wants those connections but just can't make it happen on his own. I'll keep working on that with our playgroups, and see about getting a regular loving sitter who can give us all the time to get used to each other.

You all sound so chipper and I'm just hitting a wall right now -- not the first one, but a new one. I'm thrilled with the boy, and husband, and I can see our way forward, but this week I am also really DONE with the unfairness of the parenting dynamic, how it all, always, ultimately, comes back to mama. Today husband is sick (also unfair! he sleeps all night, most nights!) and I have no help and I just can't think of another way to make today interesting for baby and me. Park, blah, splashing messes, blah, music, blah, chalk on the flagstone, blah, whine whine whine. I do appreciate our health and peace and resources -- I guess I'm just wanting a mommy/ wife of my own today.

Well, there's my counterpoint to all the happy mamas on this thread -- poo, winge, whine, grumble.

You know what, I can totally understand where you're coming from. The reason I'm more chipper? I work out of the house, I'm not around her 24/7, that's not by chance. That is partially for financial reasons, but also because I'm a HORRIBLE full-time care taker of babies/kids, and do much better in smaller amounts of time with her. Really that's how I am. I don't do well at all with them. I'm not the MDC epitome mom.

When I do have the baby for a better part of a day, I find myself looking for other people to hang out with me so I don't have to do all the work myself. Fortunately for me, my mom and sister live minutes away and they and DD love each other. So that's my secret, I use and abuse my DD's cuteness to have other people play with her so that it's not all on me. Mr Toona is a SAHD (and very good at it) and when I give him a a break, I almost always seek help. Although I have found that getting her outside does help when it's just she and I. I pull weeds, she makes holes in the ground.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 

SOOOO in my fertility world!!! My estradiol levels the other day were amazingly high! Highest I've ever had. At my ultrasound appointment yesterday I saw that I have 7!!! eggs! SEVEN! All good ones, and we couldn't even see the other side of my right ovary, so there might be some hiding in there! SEVEN! Holy crap! So was given the reading material about multiples and overstimulation and told there is a good chance I'll be on a little bit of bed rest in about a week for oversitmulation (from so many eggs) but so worth it. Now lets hope that I finally get pregnant, but NOT with septuplets!

holy crap I am so excited!

OH Dea!!







: That's exciting for you! Maybe the "supersoaker" is working out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Today sucked bigtime. We were two hours late out of the house to pick up the van, which meant we were two hours late to IKEA, which meant we were an hour late leaving IKEA and the kids had hotdog deprivation syndrome, which meant that we were half an hour late getting home for the TV aerial man, who charged us double what we were hoping, left his rubbish and scratched my new paintwork







It also means that we have to go and (gulp) do IKEA again, because we didn't get the new armchairs, because we were short on time.
And then the tail lift on the van broke. Two hours later, we found someone at the rental place who would fix it for us, he swopped the vans, but not before the tail lift to the old one LITERALLY fell off







: That could have been my piano, dammit. So yes. The move is going very VERY VERY slowly, and I'd rather like to kill DH.

Ugh moving this stinks, but a new house and being settled in will be wonderful! I'm so excited for you Helen!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Trixie had a fever last night and it's lingering today. Do you always medicate for lower ones? She hit 102 last night and I gave her tylenol, but I haven't given her anything today, but she's not that high.

I always say I will just let her ride it out, and then half the time give tylenol. But I always intend to just nurse, give fluids, do a bath. Do whatever is in your comfort range I'd say, or if your gut feels a certain way, follow that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
well, i too have been feeling the "ugh! please find something else to do besides have me hold you my damn arm is going numb!" but i've found the solution for us is to get outside.

i can bring my knitting (saved my sanity with laz and it's looking good for this one too







) so i'm accomplishing something and linnaea has tons to explore. i have a friend that i could potentially leave her with but both of them are a little too, "she'll be okay, a little crying never hurt anyone" kind of thing for me to consider it for more than five minutes.

helen yay house!! crazy day but yay house. i want one too, i'm looking at all sorts of awesome programs for first time buyers... and the midwest for a 4 bedroom house on 15 acres for 69,000.00 it's crazy but i mean, that is affordable, california, oregon, washington are all crazy expensive.

i just got my period again, after a perfect 28 day cycle... and i'm pretty certain that something was up when i thought i was preggers. that's two normal cycles, one where i was two weeks late, and one normal cycle. but whateves, i'm just so happy to have the two right now.

for us, linnaea now has her first official conversation piece. toes. she wakes up and the first thing she'll do is pull her toes out and point them at us and say, toe. or she'll show them to me and then to curtis and tell each of us toes. she also hides them under the covers and says, boo! when she uncovers them, so cute!!

it reminds me of lazlo's first joke, when he was about 18 months old we were trying to get him to pee pee in the potty and he said, "pee pee bed!" and curtis and i laughed because it was hilarious, so whenever he wanted to start a conversation he'd say, "pee pee bed!" like, we'd be at the beach or grocery shopping or walking around and he'd bust out with his joke.

and one more, the other day i started to get frustrated because i was trying to get a shirt on her so we could go outside and i finally told myself, "chill out mama!" and of course, she picked up "chill out!" except it sounds more like, "till out!" and it's freaking hilarious!! she's all high-pitched and little... i have a video and i'll have to see if i can get it loaded somewhere on facebook.

we canceled cable today







: i'm so excited about that, i'll really have to be on top of it for my one hour of internet time.

I love your L&L stories!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
I think I love you. My patience with Toby is totally gone, which is why I am so glad I joined a gym with day care. Now I go and exercise for 1-2 hours while he plays in the day care center, interacts with other kids etc. We both get a break, and I get healthy, woo!! He doesn't hand off easy sometimes though - he gets mad at me sometimes when I go to leave, but if I give him some milk usually an employee will come get him and play with him so I can escape.

Amen to your wall. I think I'm hitting it too. Want a boost over it?









Toby had his 16/mo checkup on Friday. The dr. is a little concerned about his non-verbalness but since his corrected age is just barely 13 months I'm still trying to let it slide without freaking out. He's walking more, but still prefers to crawl.

Lately he's been doing this OH SO CUTE thing where he chews up some food, looks at me, and spits it all out. What the heck? How do I get THAT behavior to stop? So far "NO!!" isn't working. But the cats think it's his best trick yet...









for the wall you're hitting. Again I say you lot are looking great compared to where I would be if I SAHM. The gym is a great thing, glad you have that outlet.

Cicely,







: to you too on the potential baby. Keep us posted. While I might not be interested at all in those vibes for me, I can extend the excitement for those who are hopeful!









As far as us, DD is jabbering away and really enjoys the great outdoors. To the point where she gets p-o'd at us if she wants out and we're not going out. She's discovered digging and sand (at the local park), chalk, mud and running (scampering quickly, not exactly running yet) down the driveway toward the street. Also she thinks everyone's houses are her own territory and would climb all the neighbors steps if I let her. She really enjoys playing in the mud while I weed the garden. We already have radishes taking off, and some pea plants that are looking great too. I think we're starting to see carrots, which my step father thinks we started too early.

We found a super find last night. This week and next are the local "spring cleaning" garbage weeks where people put out everything they don't want anymore with intentions of it going in the garbage truck. Well, it's also a great night to go curb digging. heh. We found one of those portable iron fire pit things that as a double bonus has a grill on it. Not only can we sit around the fire, we can cook on it too! I'm seriously thinking about cruising the town every weeknight this week.

The wrist is slowly gaining flexibility and the ankle is finally not hurting constantly. Yay! I can finally get back to my ferments and whatnot, I miss my ginger carrots and sauerkraut.

And the big V is on!! Woohoo! A little less than two weeks and we're on our way to cessation of charting if all goes well!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Trixie had a fever last night and it's lingering today. Do you always medicate for lower ones? She hit 102 last night and I gave her tylenol, but I haven't given her anything today, but she's not that high.

I hope she's feeling better today.









My older kids don't get medication for fevers unless a) they're in pain or b) they're very, very high (above 103). Bear gets it earlier, because he tends to get a lot sicker and to need a lot more help coping with them. That said, he's only run very low fevers (<102) since his tubes were placed. And that's all good.









***Warning: Extreme Poop Talk Ahead!***

I'm really really liking the obscenely dense formula, because Bear's still having normal poop with it.







:







:







: HOORAY!!!







:







:







: He's back in cloth diapers and everything. I'm so happy! Okay, so he seems to have gained three pounds in the past month and he's at least an inch taller, but dude... maybe he's meant to be thicker than he was. I don't rightly care, I'm just sooooooo tickled by the normal poop. He had the most beautiful, normal, solid looking and reasonable-smelling turd ever this morning.







:







:







: I know, hearts and excitement for poop...







But I'm sure that you ladies can understand that after several months of on-off diarrhea and more than a few episodes of ridiculous, awful, can't-leave-the-house diarrhea I'm very very excited by this. I'm about to take the kids to the grocery store without worrying about Bear exploding.







Woohoo!

[/pooptalk]

I miss my redhead something awful. I'm feeling quite ridiculous about that, and will save it for a more appropriate place. *heh* But that's on my mind right now, along with a song that I can't sing out loud because it's inappropriate and Bean's school work samples (which are late). I'm also wondering if I have a copy of Harriet the Spy around here (the book, not the movie).

Do any of you have tooth grinders? I think I'm going to try to get Bean and BooBah to start sleeping with mouth guards, in anticipation of losing teeth in the [relatively] near future. They grind something *awful*, Bean's teeth are actually about 2/3 gone due to his grinding at night. It's horrible to look at, and even worse if you look at pictures from a few years ago and compare them to now...







: Any thoughts?


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Dea - !!! - I'll send some extra exclamation points to you,and lots of luck! Say hi to your eggs for us!

And Cicely - fingers crossed - keep us posted!

Teeny, congrats (belatedly) on the cast removal, and congrats (be-early-edly) on the Big V.

Helen, hope you're holding up well, have energy, no NVP, etc. And congrats on the house!!!

My gawsh, all this baby talk has me thinking. We're talking about it -right thing for Rosemary, changes us from a couple with kids into a family, better for the family, etc. - but selfishly loving that we have this fantastic little toddler & are that much closer to being able to go out & do things again...but I suspect that mother nature will win out & have her way. I'm tempted just to say to heck with condoms, let's see what happens. (Obviously the "oopsie" of a few weeks ago was a safe oopsie!)

Rynna, congrats on real poop.

Krisis, we've found that nothing with food is worth fighting; we just stay calm, don't react, and gently redirect to either different food, or distract for a minute by giving her a small fork or spoon to work with. Ah - DD is expert at the sign "All Done", so that helps, too. If she's really done vs. just taking a break. If we get upset/frustrated/laugh, it only seems to encourage. Ignore the behaviour & gently redirect.

Playa, yay on no TV! "Goin to the country to build me a home" - John Prinne, Throw out yer TV...

Ema, good luck with next steps for you & DH.

Doing well here, trying to fit in gardening around the edges, DH is being good about giving me a little extra time in the afternoons to either hike or garden, but we have so much garden space & he is the only one with time, so he's doing most of it. BUT we got 2 cherry trees, another apple & a pear tree in addition to our big beautiful Honeycrisp tree. We're also up to 7 tallbush blueberries, and 4 shortbush. Yippeeee, already excited about fall harvest & learning to preserve! Must get the deer fence up...

Back at it. See y'all.

ps--if we are thinking about trying for #2, do you think I should temp? Only took 3 months for each of 2 previous pregnancies, I think I'm fairly regular. I can definitely tell when I'm O'ing.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Temping can't hurt. If nothing else, it'll get you into the habit of doing so and it'll teach you the ins and outs of your cycle.


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LCBMAX* 
this week I am also really DONE with the unfairness of the parenting dynamic, how it all, always, ultimately, comes back to mama. Today husband is sick (also unfair! he sleeps all night, most nights!) and I have no help and I just can't think of another way to make today interesting for baby and me. Park, blah, splashing messes, blah, music, blah, chalk on the flagstone, blah, whine whine whine. I do appreciate our health and peace and resources -- I guess I'm just wanting a mommy/ wife of my own today.

Well, there's my counterpoint to all the happy mamas on this thread -- poo, winge, whine, grumble.

Oh man, I'm so glad you wrote in. I'm really sorry you're having a tough time. But it is nice to hear I'm not alone. Neither are you!

My girls are pretty great, growing well and even pretty independent. But this weekend was such a drain. DH had all sorts of obligations out of the house, so I was home with the girls. I could never be a SAHM! Three days and I was tearing my hair out. There's just a certain kind of frustrated crying / screaming which makes me lose my mind. Fighting diaper changes, all those diapers. And feeling like I'm a failure with my daughters. Not stimulating them enough, not feeding them good foods.

It's the inequality of it which I resent most of all. Partially because of nursing, but mostly because I'm the mommy, the babies are my responsibility. They are always on my mind. I'm always holding at least one, and if not, I'm within reach. Or they're with my mom while I'm at work, and I see them at lunch every day (a luxury). And I drive them here and there, out of the house 11 hours weekdays. DH's time is his own, he can and does go out. Not like he's off having fun all the time, but he's not tied the way I am. With friends, DH's the first to hand a baby off, while I carry the other.

Yesterday I blew up at him. He had been out working (for a job he HOPES to someday get paid for!!!) and came home after almost 5 hours. I fretted that we don't feed the babies well after giving them too much white bread. He said it wasn't a problem, after all, "we" cooked food for them all the time. Which translates to two or three times a week. Not enough in my book. His not caring, which I understand is because he's stressing about other things, was all I needed to blow my top. Which was bad of me, but I have to vent. I'm like a pressure cooker, not a minute of my own! I'm having dreams of training for the Olympics, which is my fantasy. Returning to the competition I did when I was young but gave up for college, and doing something for myself.

Sorry to vent here too, you ladies seem understanding.

Toddlers are tough. Being a mom is too! AhhhhhHH!HHH!HHH!H!

Here's a pic of our dubious looks at Daddy:

http://gallery.me.com/williamisnow#1...&bgcolor=black

Dea - good luck with the baby vibes!

Helen - congrats on the house, now just to survive the move!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 

Do any of you have tooth grinders? I think I'm going to try to get Bean and BooBah to start sleeping with mouth guards, in anticipation of losing teeth in the [relatively] near future. They grind something *awful*, Bean's teeth are actually about 2/3 gone due to his grinding at night. It's horrible to look at, and even worse if you look at pictures from a few years ago and compare them to now...







: Any thoughts?

Steven grinds his teeth all the time. While awake and just walking around! It drives me nuts. It's like nails on a chalkboard. I haven't found a way to get him to stop...


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

HI everyone.
Sorry about the tooth grinders. Do they make baby mouth guards? Would they be a breathing hazard?

SO I had my IUI today, whoot whoot! But I am starting to feel the bloat from ovulating all of those eggs. I'm a little freaked that it's going to get more serious and bad things can happen, like bed rest or hospitalization. I hope not. But in the mean time, yay baby time!

Trixie has a cold and her cough is worrying me... it's pretty horrible. I have this fear of pertusis... we might be making a visit to the doctor, because I have an overactive imagination.

Oh my friend had a baby today! The same day as my IUI, wouldn't it be fun if her baby was born on the day I conceived?


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
people put out everything they don't want anymore with intentions of it going in the garbage truck.

I'm the neighborhood cleanup pile rummaging QUEEN







:
I've retrieved chairs, shelves, rabbit cages, cat trees, desks, papasan chairs, bricks, rocks and logs. lots and lots of logs.








An iron fire pit. THAT is a find!








Of course I love to spin the wheel of freecycle too.









Dea: I'll try to get your kefir grains and scoby mailed out by Wednesday. It's been a hard few days for me.







:

'Lil Ms. Ember-Lotus has whatever y'alls kids have. Just can't be satisfied. Well, the great outdoors makes her eternally happy... it's just been raining here for days and days. Today was finally "nice" but I was in "recovery" so she was a little stir crazy. Thank goodness for big sisters. She took her outside to play while I napped.









And the little EC baby who never uses the potty? She signs potty. She goes and GETS her potty. She even signs when she wants a fresh diaper. She responds to the question, "do you want to go sit on the potty?" with a toddle toddle over to the potty and climbing on... She won't actually USE the potty tho. She waits until her dad has put a NEW diaper on her, cries, walks 5 feet away, peels her diaper off, squats in the floor and pees.








She even Emberizes ECing.









Anyone have a little drama queen? She also has taken to dropping to the floor, on her belly, throwing her legs out behind her and her little head in her hands on the floor and cries when things are tragic. You know, like when we tell her she can't have the hard, dried up PEEPS still sitting on the counter.







It's hilarious. Well, for us.








Lasts about a couple of seconds, until it doesn't work, then she's on to something else.







Where does a tiny baby LEARN to throw herself on the ground?


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
Anyone have a little drama queen? She also has taken to dropping to the floor, on her belly, throwing her legs out behind her and her little head in her hands on the floor and cries when things are tragic. You know, like when we tell her she can't have the hard, dried up PEEPS still sitting on the counter.







It's hilarious. Well, for us.







Lasts about a couple of seconds, until it doesn't work, then she's on to something else.







Where does a tiny baby LEARN to throw herself on the ground?

Oh yes, one of my girls does this, but not the other twin. It is very funny. Apparently comes right from her Daddy, who was legendary for it as a little kid. Amazing how much is inherited!

PS - Feeling much better today. Did a few things for myself yesterday and slept well. It's a start!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

JUlie, no worries!
Trixie does those little tantrums too. Sometimes she'll throw herself backwards and I am so scared she's gonna whack her noggin really hard!


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

stupid internet explorer ate my post







: lets see...

Ok so I totally get this wall you all speak of, I run into the same one every once and awhile. The worst is when dh has things he has to do on the weekends, because I am here w/ J every day all week and I want some help on the weekends! Getting outside really helps here too. We are usually out for an hour in the morning, an hour in the afternoon, plus a stroller/woods walk(30-45min). Those are the days I don't go to town. In fact I have noticed that even just moving say from the kitchen downstairs to the living room helps. I think J gets bored being in the same room all the time. Seriously, I would go crazy if I didn't have the great outdoors to get out to on a regular basis.

Helen, moving is so stressful, here's to getting all settled in!

Oh man, we got our new laptop last week and finally got everything set up so I am posting you all from my couch downstairs!!!







:







:







:







: yay! I love my new computer!!! Just have to get my mozilla back though....

Rynna, I am raising my glass to your Bear's beautiful poop!









I just ordered some new nursing bras, after over a year in some super-ugly "sports" nursing bras from wal-mart I thought I deserved some nice new ones. I can't wait to get them.... and wear them...


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Rynna, I love poop talk! Hooray for normal poops! I am so thrilled to hear that!

Oh yeah, Nara is a CHAMP with the temper flail-n-scream! She usually arches back and screams and kicks and flails her arms. This happens about a million times a day. If she wants to go outside and we can't, if she wants something she can't have, if she wants something dangerous that she can't have, if she wants this, wants that... holy moley she's a hothead. If I'm holding her when this happens, then lordy is it hard to keep from dropping her. I usually try to set her on the carpet so at least she can get her screams out, but she will flail and smack her head on the floor. I took her for a walk the other day and she saw a swing in someone's yard, and flipped out since I didn't let her jump on and swing. Sigh... She didn't calm down the rest of the way. Yeah the curse of my temper is screaming back at me. Time to assess the non-swing routes around the 'hood. And make sure to end at a park!

In other news, she's improvised her own sign for swinging. She puts her arms straight ahead of her and pulls them back and pushes them forward and so on. She also says a babyfied "swinging" in a sort of sing-song. She looooves swinging.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Steven's temper tantrum is this little dance he does on his feet where he stomps his feet and flails his arms and whines. It's hard not to laugh.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Rosemary went through a period a couple of months ago where she was experimenting with the on-the-floor tantrum. It was really quite amusing.

Lately, she just arches & throws herself back in resistance. It's a bit dangerous, since she does it as we are picking her up, and she has come close (but only close, thankfully!) to bonking her head on assorted things. This, too, shall pass.

LOVE the outdoors. She is so happy to be outside & run around, climbing on everything she can find (tractor, trailer, car, stone walls - ugh), running through the leaves, kicking her ball around. Unfortunately it's supposed to rain rest of this week and across the weekend. I'm thinking a trip to the kids science museum might be in order!

Maybe getting ready for a growth spurt here? R has been taking huge naps - 3, 4 hours - and sleeping through the night. Sadly, still not shoveling the food in. My skinny little minnie, trying not to worry, but I don't think she's gained anything since maybe 9 months? Growing taller, very active, but not a great eater. We try to shovel 1/2 avocado into her whenever we can.


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

Tantrums, hmmm? I have a feeling this in on the imminent horizon for us, but so far nothing exciting.

Something shifted in a big way since I last posted -- and that always seems to happen. As soon as I am frustrated enough to post, things change...

We have started a series of dates with a young woman so that Ben can get used to her. She has a really nice clean energy . He totally got it that her arrival did not mean my departure, and she totally got it that he needs focused but unpressured attention to intrigue him. The plan is to have these "playdates" with no plan for me to leave for as long as it takes for him to bond with her and get comfy -- then it's ME time.

And -- on Monday when I sent him off to our playgroup coop in the car of our close friend and neighbor with her son (just 3 months older.) The boys have ridden together in the past, and enjoy passing snacks back and forth to each other, and Ben is really comfy with her. (Very sadly for us, she's about to move away. Some lucky moms on the east coast get to be her pals next.) Anyway, I told him cheerfully how much fun he'd have with his friend in the car, and that she would be there at playgroup in case he needed any lovies, and that I would come soon to meet him there. I followed in my car, and parked down the street, waiting to get the call that he was melting down. No call. After an hour, I went in anyway to end it on a happy note, and I just about cried to see him being pulled around the yard in a wagon, looking totally interested and relaxed. What's next, college?

THEN, yesterday, he suddenly really turned into a toddler. He set off the smoke alarm at music class, then he loving tried to smother some infant classmates, then he tried to waterski across the yard holding on to the dog's tail -- all totally new stuff for us. *I'm feeling like I need to quickly read some books on parenting toddlers -- any suggestions?*

So I have hope now that I won't have a 16 year old who still holds tight to me in every new situation, and I can rebuild my patience on that hope.

Meanwhile, I am having a harder time letting go of my resentment about the difference in mom/ dad roles -- and this is with a work-at-home dad who is so loving and committed, and takes the baby for the first morning shift, and the last evening shift, and often for a quick mid-day break: I KNOW I've got it sooooo good with him and our situation. I think I am stuck with something that is like white liberal guilt -- I know I've got it good, so I don't feel I can ask for more. God bless him, all he wants is for me to ask for what I want, and he tries to make it happen. But, being a man, he does often need me to ask -- he doesn't intuit it along with his morning coffee the way a woman would.

For Mother's Day, I have asked that we put aside any celebration that has the taint of Hallmark, and instead make room every week for the next six weeks for me to get massage, acupuncture, something proactive for me. I wouldn't say no to breakfast in bed, but the fresh early spring mornings make that almost a second best choice.

I am in awe of you baby-making mamas. I can imagine the joy of starting this process over again, and I'm hoping that it's all joy and great health for all of you.

I'm also pro-poop talk. (feel free to skip this of course!) As a doting mother, I'm sure you all want to know the details of this morning's potty, but I will spare you for now. EC certainly allows for minute inspections.

I might be alone in this, but I kind of love moving house (though I've never done it with a kid...) I love the inspection of stuff that comes with packing, and the frenzy to simplify really takes over.

Speaking of which -- happy mercury retrograde! Starts today, lasts all month, and is great for cleaning the dust out of the hidden corners.

Thanks to you all for welcoming me here.


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

She's here!!!! This will be short, typing one handed...

Quinn Erin was born at 12:48 am on 05/03

7 pounds 5 ounces 20 in long

Tons of dark hair which is way different to see after two blondies. She also seems very petite in her features-much more than my other two.

My membranes were stripped on friday and I fully expected to be there that night. In fact the birth center told me they had my chart out and waiting. Saturday morning I still had no contractions. Called the dr and he said give it until Monday and if nothing happens I want to see you. After a good cry about the whole situation, I started having contractions at 2:30 pm, went to hospital at 7:00 pm. Labor went fast and hard after my water broke. Laid on my side having major contractions while she worked herself down ward. Only 'pushed' for 18 minutes. Would have been a little less but scar tissue from my prior episiotomies held us up a little. She was coming down brow first but tucked her chin down and got a hand out of the way. Thankfully. MY dr said brow presentation is harder to deliver.

She's a sleepy baby and I have to play with her feet or hands while she nurses so she stays awake. Nurses well as long as she is awake.

Eli is adjusting-sometimes not so well. It doesn't help that for two days his 'routine' was out of wack while I was at the hospital. We are trying to encourage him to be gentle which sometimes he is, others not so much.

Eventually eveything will settle down!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

: Congrats!!!

Welcome and happy birthday Little Quinn!!

Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Fantastic news!!! Welcome baby!







:







:







:


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

yay heather yay birth yay new baby!!

i always liked the name quinn for a girl except we have an aquaintence i do not like named quinn so i couldn't use it, glad you did!!

i had way more to say but i'm on borrowed time here and i have to pay bills, much love mamas!


----------



## jaxinsmom (Jul 24, 2006)

: congrats on the arrival of little Quinn -- we liked that name for a girl too, but couldn`t agree on a long form!

So, I know I`m really bad at keeping up with all of you -- but I really need to talk to someone (or people...) about this issue I`m having. I`ve concidered starting a thread, but am afraid that I`d be kicked out of MDC...

I regret breastfeeding.









I know how aweful that sounds, but I cannot come up with a different way to look at it.

Nellah is 15 months and follows me around everywhere whinning and doing this cough-cry (eheheheh) thing until I nurse her. This goes on all day. Now, I know that most of you will say -- she needs it, and I should just follow her lead, but the truth is I cannot continue.

I really do not like breastfeeding, I have not for several months now, and had hoped to ween her by one year. This has proven SO difficult, I do not know what to do. I am leaving for 6 days at the beginning of June to go to a friends wedding and Nellah will have to be weened by then, but I am having such a hard time with it.

I mainly resent everyone else and their beautiful, happy, loving relationship with her -- I only EVER get whinny, crying, pawing-at-my-chest Nellah and it really bothers me. I feel like I am missing out on that loving relationship -- and I do not want it through nursing anymore.

Please be gentle with me, I realize that MDC is a hugely pro-breastfeeding site, but not all of us share that view, and I really do not have anyone else to talk to about this.

ALSO, not sure if this email sounded weird or not, I normally write with a lot more contractions, but my computer recently became re-programed as french, so the apostrophy is a è.
frustrating.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Yay babyness







.







:

Thoughts on mamma time: I didn't get any until I was about five months pregnant with Bear and I ran away from home. Long story. After I got back, there was none at all before Beltaine. All last summer, though, I stole it and was much better for it. Today I'm in a rotten mood; I've got a headache and I'm PISSED at Mike. Also missing my redhead dreadfully and feeling just generally WRONG about life. Meh. I'll sleep soon, and hopefully it'll help.

In any case... yeah, today I want to strangle Mike, who had the nerve to make the comment, "I don't see what I could have done differently" after something had gone wrong... due entirely to HIS ACTIONS. I'm going to either say nothing and seethe with resentment until I can drop it all on some unsuspecting friend or I'm going to end up explaining to him, in grim detail, why absolutely everything he's done has been wrong. Then he'll whine about things and I'll want to kill him, and of course that won't do. If I had the energy to take off it'd be better. :/

I want to go to see the redhead this weekend instead of bringing him to me... but I don't know if that's an option. I'm so angry with Mike right now, though. *grrr*

Breastfeeding: I understand feeling as though you get the least-pleasant version of your child. Everyone else gets this sweet, happy, smiling thing and you get Audrey II.







Definately been there. My suggestion would be to find a way to do something with your kiddo that doesn't involve nursies-- something which both of you enjoy. This is very easy for some adults and very difficult for others... but you never know what might work. For some dyads, riding a bike with a trailer will do the trick. For others it's the park, and still others can manage a trip to the library (ah, quiet!). Whatever you do, make sure it's about you and her spending time together in a good way without the boob. Remind yourself what's so great about your kid, that they're more than a whining mouth with groping fingers and a latch like a remora.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats Heather! Quinn is a beautiful name!

jaxinsmom, I'm sorry you're having issues. I don't think anyone will get mad at you for voicing your feelings. You're totally entitled to them! I hope that you can come up with an answer though. I'm sorry I can't be of help, since well you know my story!


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LCBMAX* 
happy mercury retrograde!

That explains a lot.







:
I wouldn't say that Mercury retrograde is ever very "happy" for me.







OR anyone around me.









and YAY!







Quinn!







:


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

Hooray for Quinn and Quinn's mama!

Jaxinsmom: I totally get it. Personally, I had such horrendous nursing pain for so long, and even now it's still rough. I've made it through the worst (dear god, it has to have been the worst!) so I know I can continue, but there have been many many many moments when I was sure I'd have to stop. It is the case that even with the best possible intentions, not everyone can keep breastfeeding. It's ok if that's you.

Since you know you are on the verge of weaning, it's got to be hard for both of you to have her wanting, and you not wanting, and no way to have a middle ground. This scenario reminds me of when my goddaughter and her mom were both miserable trying to wean from daytime nursing. Mom wasn't sure if it was the right thing to do (at 3 years old) and yet wanted to, and her little girl was just tortured by an ambivalent weaning process. When her mom decided to stop the slowing down of the day time nursing and just presented an unequivocal clear-cut "No, we only nurse at home for nap and bedtimes", the little girl was SO relieved. She had a tantrum or two, and then it was done. No more pulling at the shirt, no whining, no misery.

I am not at all saying that the way to wean a 15 month old is by going cold turkey -- I don't have a clue about that. But I do think that getting firm in your own mind about how you will proceed will probably give you both a lot of comfort, and then you'll be able to find your lovable baby again.

Good luck however you go.


----------



## jaxinsmom (Jul 24, 2006)

wow, thank you all for your thoughful replies. I have truely struggled with this for the past 5 months and have this nagging fear that if I am not able to wean soon, it will just get harder and harder.

The suggestion about finding something else to do togther is good -- I have tried swimming, and that does not seem to be working well so I will try and think of something new. I did not have this problem with Jackson as he was weaned by 6 months. For some reason I thought that I would breastfeed Nellah for a year and then she would take a cup and life would be dandy.








Will add that little tid-bit to the bucket of what-I-do-not-know-as-a-parent.

I have also tried to be firm in the morning and offer her breakfast in order to try and drop the morning feeding, but she is having none of that. Thing is, she only nurses on one side (usually) and only for 2-3 minutes at the most. I dunno, maybe I am making too much out of wanting to wean her; I just cannot see another way to achieve the non-INTENSLY-needy relationship we currently have.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Yea!!!! Welcome Quinn!!! What a beautiful name! Glad everything went well, Heather. Keep us posted! Recover quickly and enjoy your babies!







:







:

Jaxinsmom: I agree with the suggestion to put your foot down with the whining nurse requests. No one could take that for long.







I only nurse Molly at night, and nap time, and that's it...no question about it, and because it is so defined, there is very little whining. Does your LO have a favorite food that you could have ready to offer any time she asks to nurse outside of nap time? Ex: if she loves strawberries, and asks to nurse, say "milk is all done, no milk till nap...want a strawberry?" That's what works for us. Hang in there!

Helen, been meaning to say







:







:congrats on the house!

Ema: been meaning to say hope that things for you and DH work out better in the future, now that the main issues for trouble for you guys are so clearly defined (IL's














.

Rynna:









I've missed lots of you that I wanted to respond to







, but gotta run, try to be back soon!


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Quinn!!!







:







:














: I used to work with a little toddler Kwynne who was just a bundle of sunshine. I hope yours is even sunnier and bundlier!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 
I only nurse Molly at night, and nap time, and that's it... if she loves strawberries, and asks to nurse, say "milk is all done, no milk till nap...want a strawberry?" That's what works for us. Hang in there!

You know, this is interesting to hear. A month ago, V was only nursing at night and in the morning. Then she got sick, and she's back to wanting it ALL the TIME. I tried almost that exact strategy: "neh-nehs are for sleeping. It's not time for sleeping. Let's read a book!" Maybe I wasn't clear enough in my own mind (guilt?) but it didn't seem to take... Then again, I only tried it for a few days, and when she looked so sad and signed "please, please," I always caved. So, upon reflection, I didn't try that strategy very well.







My new thought is that if I let her nurse for as long as she wants in the morning, instead of cutting her off at, say, 30 minutes, she will be more satiated. But, then, I do have to get up in the mornings and get ready for the day!! Sigh. I ramble. But it's very good to hear this discussion.


----------



## jaxinsmom (Jul 24, 2006)

wow, thanks Emily -- for allowing me to set a structure to my nursing based on my needs as well. I have not done this, and have felt very guilty about not feeding her on demand, and I tried your suggestion and things have been great this morning.
thanks again all of you


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Rynna, ugh on Mike. I don't understand some people who are like that. 2 of the Exes are that way. I admit your posts have me curious enough to think I ought to get online at home so I can read your blog on that redheaded fellow!

Jaxinsmom, so good to hear it's working! I admit, sometimes I'm jealous of people whose littles are already weaned, other times, I am glad we still nurse. No judgement here, we're all trying to get by.

I am also grateful to hear of some of the rest of you putting limits on nursing. Much of the board seems to be of the "no limits, ever" mindset, and I just can't see how anyone could get on with life being 24/7 accessible. How do you even do the dishes? I have no idea. I'm just now realizing that the guilt for not always nursing on demand is needless. Granted, I've got a built-in limiter, with going to work 5 days a week, but I'm trying to justify nightweaning too. Yeah, I've been flirting with it off and on for a while, but haven't really done it with a whole steady, full-on approach. I think I need to get to it. As much as I want to nightwean her, when it's the middle of the night and I'm tired as all get out and she says her little "pweee-asse, ah-ah? ah-ah?" yeah, I'm a softie.


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
Yeah, I've been flirting with it off and on for a while, but haven't really done it with a whole steady, full-on approach. I think I need to get to it. As much as I want to nightwean her, when it's the middle of the night and I'm tired as all get out and she says her little "pweee-asse, ah-ah? ah-ah?" yeah, I'm a softie.

Right. And I know that's making it harder for both of us...


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Is anyone potty learning? We're doing a sort of EC/potty-learning hybrid, I guess; I don't know what you'd call it. She's mostly been peeing in diapers but pooping in the potty now for months (ever since she started solids). Now we're getting more ambitious. I'm basically having her pee in the potty once an hour, and hope she learns that pee belongs there instead of in diapers or on the floor... She's very good about peeing when she's on the toilet, but hasn't started regulating herself yet and still pees in her diaper too.
In the morning when we get dressed, she's really into picking out her own outfits, which usually consist of 3 or 4 bibs, and baby legs.







I'm letting her run around diaperless as long as she does a good job peeing in the potty... Hasn't backfired this morning yet...
Just interested in other approaches...


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

So, I want to write an "it gets better!" post about "extended nursing."

I understand that constant nursing can get frustrating. I agree that, particularly at this age, you can set some limits around it. As the child gets older, it is easier (and more reasonable, and probably more necessary) to take your own comfort level and needs into account. But I've been nursing since P was born (he's still nursing) and as they get older, they nurse less frequently, they are more able to communicate with you and understand whatever limitations you place upon the nursing relationship, and in general it all gets easier.

I WOH FT and pump for G (and did for P until about 14 mo). Soon G won't need me to pump anymore, and I will continue nursing her at night and on weekends.

If you are really intent on completely weaning, I think doing it cold turkey to a child this age is not a good idea. They are still so young and are still pre-verbal (unless you're Rhynna's kid) and I don't think they will understand at all. I think it would be traumatic.
Also, there are sources that say a child should have breastmilk or formula until 2, so even if you stop nursing, I think formula would be important.

I hope I haven't offended anyone. My two cents.


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

: yay Heather, Welcome little Quinn!!

LCBMAX, glad to hear you have something that's working for you and him!








and the mother's day thing sounds great.

jaxinsmom,







I recently read a someone's thoughts on the subject, sounds like she was in a similar situation as you. She said what worked for her was to offer some other sort of comfort first before nursing. Only nursing if that was what baby really needed, instead of wanting. A hard line to walk I think but it sounds like you have found something that is working. It is good to hear what is going on in other's nursing relationships, just to know if I need to set limits that's ok









Jackson's new thing is try to play with plugs and outlets, ie plugging things in or pulling them out... is there a pulling your hair out smiley?









I feel like there are some other things I wanted to respond to but I am totally drawing a blank...







you all


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

oh my god, GO TO SLEEP!!!! I cannot take this!!! I have a child who does not nap, and I am seriously getting very ANGRY as she's in her room screaming at me, after I nursed her down and lay her in her crib, and gave her her doggie, and put on music, and she slept for 5 minutes and jumped up screaming. We get, like, 20 minutes of napping a day. I can't take it.


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

oooh I know exactly how you feel!!! Jackson does NOT nap much or well either. And it seems like on the days I need a break the most, he won't sleep no matter how long I walk/bouce, how many times I nurse him down...







: I don't really have any good advice, just a "me too"







ok I ad a thought, what about teething?? When J is teething he will be sound asleep at the boob, or on my lap ad the second I put him down he starts crying and is wide awake. I give him some teething meds (homeopathic) and that helps.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

I am going to go inot personals over the weekend when I have some quiet time.

BUT

Hillel took his first unassisted step this evening.

I was completely unprepared for the rush of emotion in me that followed this event.

He is just too cute toddling









Now I feel like I beling here


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Who mentioned ECing?
I started Trixie when she could sit up at 6 mos.. and we did really well, a lot of all day dry diapers, I didn't have a poopy diaper for months... then she learned to walk, and now the potty is shunned. SHe hates it and I have poopy diapers again. She'll pee in it, maybe once a day. I've tried going diaperless, but she poops on the floor, blah... I've tried going diaperless after a successful potty time, she pooped in her toys. fun!
I won't force the issue, we just keep trying.
This too shall pass, right?


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

I'm going to kill him. I swear. I hate being a parent. Whine whine whine whine hold me hold me hold me no wait put me down whine whine

DH is out tonight and I'm so mad at both of them I could up and leave. If we had a second car, I would.


----------



## jaxinsmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
I'm going to kill him. I swear. I hate being a parent. Whine whine hold me hold me no wait put me down whine whine

DH is out tonight and I'm so mad at both of them I could up and leave. If we had a second car, I would.











I have said to anyone who will listen, staying at home with kids is a daily lesson in patience, and I often do not pass.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

I have a lot of catching up to do so I'm going to get started!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cicely_m* 
I keep getting "There are no results for MDC DDC Feb 08 . Make sure all words are spelled correctly"

PM me and I'll give you my name to friend on FB and link you that way. Anyone else is welcome as well, I'm not sure how else to do it. Oh, here is how it's listed, try this: MDC February 2008 DDC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ema-adama* 
Sarah - what is a first PP period like after 2 years? I want to buy a mooncup so that I can use it, but figure I'll wait until I actually need one.

Not as bad as the one after 10 months after Grace actually. Some decent cramps and pretty heavy but not terrible at all. I really liked the menstrual cup, it took a couple changes to get the hang of it, but I think it will defiantly be my favorite method of menstrual management.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
SOOOO in my fertility world!!! My estradiol levels the other day were amazingly high! Highest I've ever had. At my ultrasound appointment yesterday I saw that I have 7!!! eggs! SEVEN! All good ones, and we couldn't even see the other side of my right ovary, so there might be some hiding in there! SEVEN! Holy crap! So was given the reading material about multiples and overstimulation and told there is a good chance I'll be on a little bit of bed rest in about a week for oversitmulation (from so many eggs) but so worth it. Now lets hope that I finally get pregnant, but NOT with septuplets!

holy crap I am so excited!

Dea, I'm really excited for you!!! I'm thinking really pregnant thoughts for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
The move is going very VERY VERY slowly, and I'd rather like to kill DH.

I know this was a day of frustration but this line totally made me laugh out loud.







I hope the move has picked up and nothing else exciting has happened!! Also glad you aren't having to deal with early pregnancy symptoms while moving and mothering.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
Have I mentioned how absolutely and completely entirely really super duper ready/excited/uber happy I am to start this job? Have I? Huh!?









I hope it's awesome!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Trixie had a fever last night and it's lingering today. Do you always medicate for lower ones? She hit 102 last night and I gave her tylenol, but I haven't given her anything today, but she's not that high.

How's Trixie feeling? I usually medicate if they seem to be in pain, not able to sleep, ect or if it gets to/over 102 because I know I feel like crap and want to medicate at that point.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
i can bring my knitting (saved my sanity with laz and it's looking good for this one too







) so i'm accomplishing something and linnaea has tons to explore. <snip>

helen yay house!! crazy day but yay house. i want one too, i'm looking at all sorts of awesome programs for first time buyers... and the midwest for a 4 bedroom house on 15 acres for 69,000.00 it's crazy but i mean, that is affordable, california, oregon, washington are all crazy expensive.

for us, linnaea now has her first official conversation piece. toes. she wakes up and the first thing she'll do is pull her toes out and point them at us and say, toe. or she'll show them to me and then to curtis and tell each of us toes. she also hides them under the covers and says, boo! when she uncovers them, so cute!!

and one more, the other day i started to get frustrated because i was trying to get a shirt on her so we could go outside and i finally told myself, "chill out mama!" and of course, she picked up "chill out!" except it sounds more like, "till out!" and it's freaking hilarious!! she's all high-pitched and little... i have a video and i'll have to see if i can get it loaded somewhere on facebook.

we canceled cable today







: i'm so excited about that, i'll really have to be on top of it for my one hour of internet time.

Have you finished your skirt? Wait, was that you or Raina that was knitting the skirt?









Geez! Where in the Midwest are you finding that kind of deal?!? Awesome! Come to Iowa Carrie!!!

I freaking love your adorable little red heads.

We are almost to the deletion of our satellite. We got an antenna but we can't get NBC and that's kind of a deal breaker for both of us, that's our main channel so I'm hoping we get that worked out and get rid of all of the excess as well!! Way to go!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
I'm going to kill him. I swear. I hate being a parent. Whine whine whine whine hold me hold me hold me no wait put me down whine whine

DH is out tonight and I'm so mad at both of them I could up and leave. If we had a second car, I would.

Hope you are feeling better now. It sounds like you are having some strong feelings right now and need to get out of the house alone and go talk to a friend or pastor or someone supportive.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
Toby had his 16/mo checkup on Friday. The dr. is a little concerned about his non-verbalness but since his corrected age is just barely 13 months I'm still trying to let it slide without freaking out. He's walking more, but still prefers to crawl.

I totally agree, especially if most of his development is closer to his adjusted age. I would give him a little more time before worrying as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Perhaps it's time you sat your husband down for a verbal ass kicking.

I think more husbands/partners need this. They simply don't understand and must be told in no uncertain terms that you need help. Tell them why you need help, exactly the help you need, and the benefit of that help to them. I think when they know what to do, and the benefit of doing it, most men are happy to help and willingly step up. Our problem (as the general woman) is that we think men should be more intuitive and just "get" things and they just don't.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
About that facebook group, I can't seem to find a way to get approved to join. I see no way to notify someone that you want invited. But then I'm pretty rarely on facebook, so I miss alot of the whither-tos and why-fors.

We found one of those portable iron fire pit things that as a double bonus has a grill on it. Not only can we sit around the fire, we can cook on it too! I'm seriously thinking about cruising the town every weeknight this week.

The wrist is slowly gaining flexibility and the ankle is finally not hurting constantly. Yay! I can finally get back to my ferments and whatnot, I miss my ginger carrots and sauerkraut.

And the big V is on!! Woohoo! A little less than two weeks and we're on our way to cessation of charting if all goes well!

PM me or try the wording in my previous post and see if that works for FB.

The fire pit is an awesome find!! We got a really nice two sided easel, one is a chalk board and the other dry erase board. James loves drawing with chalk!

Glad you are making progress in your recovery!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 

I'm really really liking the obscenely dense formula, because Bear's still having normal poop with it.

Yay for normal poop!!!!!!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slgt* 
I'm tempted just to say to heck with condoms, let's see what happens. (Obviously the "oopsie" of a few weeks ago was a safe oopsie!)

Krisis, we've found that nothing with food is worth fighting; we just stay calm, don't react, and gently redirect to either different food, or distract for a minute by giving her a small fork or spoon to work with. Ah - DD is expert at the sign "All Done", so that helps, too. If she's really done vs. just taking a break. If we get upset/frustrated/laugh, it only seems to encourage. Ignore the behaviour & gently redirect.

ps--if we are thinking about trying for #2, do you think I should temp? Only took 3 months for each of 2 previous pregnancies, I think I'm fairly regular. I can definitely tell when I'm O'ing.

I think if you are open to another baby joining your family go for it. That's the approach we take. We prevented after DD and then it took 8 months of trying to get James so this time we're just like, well it would be okay so we'll just see what happens.

I totally agree on the food issue, good luck Krisis.

If you want to temp go for it, I like having a chart and knowing for sure (because I tend to be a really late O'er and want proof that my DD should be later than the chart for LMP. But, it doesn't sound like there's a reason you would need to, just have sex regularly and you'll have a chance.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gena 22* 
It's the inequality of it which I resent most of all. Partially because of nursing, but mostly because I'm the mommy, the babies are my responsibility. They are always on my mind. I'm always holding at least one, and if not, I'm within reach. Or they're with my mom while I'm at work, and I see them at lunch every day (a luxury). And I drive them here and there, out of the house 11 hours weekdays. DH's time is his own, he can and does go out. Not like he's off having fun all the time, but he's not tied the way I am. With friends, DH's the first to hand a baby off, while I carry the other.

Yeah, this is hard. Parenting is (the vast majority of the time) unequal. There is a reason for that, men and women are different and babies need their moms (and dads but in a more minor way in the first year). BUT, it sounds like the verbal ass kicking needs to be invoked here and the needs and wants laid out and the expectation that your partner will support and help you and step into his role as these girls' father needs to be put out there in a calm and firm way. Sorry for the extremely long run on sentence. (My disclaimer on this is that I have a very supportive husband but he's mostly that way because he gets half way regular reminders of my needs and as a loving husband he wants to fulfill them. I really think that most partners do, am I naive?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
And the little EC baby who never uses the potty? She signs potty. She goes and GETS her potty. She even signs when she wants a fresh diaper. She responds to the question, "do you want to go sit on the potty?" with a toddle toddle over to the potty and climbing on... She won't actually USE the potty tho. She waits until her dad has put a NEW diaper on her, cries, walks 5 feet away, peels her diaper off, squats in the floor and pees.








She even Emberizes ECing.









This is adorable and I'd assume really frustrating all at the same time. Though at least it's not poop in the toys like Trixie!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *firecat* 
I just ordered some new nursing bras, after over a year in some super-ugly "sports" nursing bras from wal-mart I thought I deserved some nice new ones. I can't wait to get them.... and wear them...

Yay for new nursing bras!! I'm embarrassed to admit that I had been nursing for almost 3 years before I got good nursing bras. That was stupid, good bras are good!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
In other news, she's improvised her own sign for swinging. She puts her arms straight ahead of her and pulls them back and pushes them forward and so on. She also says a babyfied "swinging" in a sort of sing-song. She looooves swinging.

Cute! I love baby signing. James loves to slide, aren't toddlers fun!?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LCBMAX* 
*I'm feeling like I need to quickly read some books on parenting toddlers -- any suggestions?*

Welcome! I've heard good things about Happiest Toddler on the Block. I haven't read it but our library just got it and I do plan on reading it sometime. Anyone have any input on that one?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyBump* 
She's here!!!!

Congrats Heather!!!! Welcome to the world Quinn!!







:









Is Quinn our first Feb DDC younger sibling?


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaxinsmom* 
I regret breastfeeding.









I hope you don't actually regret it, is it more that it's not working for you they way it is now or you wish you hadn't done it? If it's not working for you now there are definitely things you can do. I think it's completely possible, and for most babies this age, reasonable, to put limits on their nursing. I got pregnant with James when Grace was 18 months. My breast hurt so much I had to limit her nursing (and she was still nursing a good 6+ times a day). I started with trying to be out of the house a lot, she always nursed less when we were out and busy. Then I used distraction at home, if she asked to nurse, I'd offer a book or grab her and start tickling/playing, ect. If after that she still wanted to nurse I did. (It's important to either refuse or nurse, waffling and being inconsistent reinforces the "gambling" mindset that if they keep it up long enough you'll give in and it's the most difficult thing to break/change.) For night time, I took a sippy of water to bed and offered it when she woke, I told her the nummies were sleeping and she could have them as soon as the sun was up. There were 2 difficult nights and then she/we started sleeping better and she was easily settled if she did wake. I believe in giving our children what they need, but what a child needs most is a loving, caring, healthy, happy, involved mother/parent. If this nursing situation is making your relationship with her less than it could be, it's okay to change it. You need to decide what your needs/limits are (taking her needs into account) and do it. I do, however, agree that cold turkey weaning is not good for most children. I hope this situation improves quickly for both of you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LCBMAX* 
Personally, I had such horrendous nursing pain for so long, and even now it's still rough. I've made it through the worst (dear god, it has to have been the worst!) so I know I can continue, but there have been many many many moments when I was sure I'd have to stop. It is the case that even with the best possible intentions, not everyone can keep breastfeeding. It's ok if that's you.

This sounds a lot like my nursing relationship with my first, is there any change you have thrush? She never had symptoms but we both had antibiotics in the first 2 weeks after birth and it was an extremely difficult, painful 8 months until I found someone to prescribe extreme doses of Diflucan, It certainly wasn't my first choice but it was the only thing that worked for us. Just tossing that out there in case it could help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 
Jaxinsmom: I agree with the suggestion to put your foot down with the whining nurse requests. No one could take that for long.







I only nurse Molly at night, and nap time, and that's it...no question about it, and because it is so defined, there is very little whining. Does your LO have a favorite food that you could have ready to offer any time she asks to nurse outside of nap time? Ex: if she loves strawberries, and asks to nurse, say "milk is all done, no milk till nap...want a strawberry?" That's what works for us. Hang in there!

I'm surprised that Molly is only nursing that much. I have no idea why I'm surprised but I was.







Is Ben still nursing? Grace is. I've tried distracting her by reading a chapter book (Charlotte's Web) before bed but she never fails to ask as soon as we're done. She got hurt today and asked to nurse but I'm pretty firm in my only before bed time rule with her now. How's everything else?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cicely_m* 
You know, this is interesting to hear. A month ago, V was only nursing at night and in the morning. Then she got sick, and she's back to wanting it ALL the TIME. I tried almost that exact strategy: "neh-nehs are for sleeping. It's not time for sleeping. Let's read a book!" Maybe I wasn't clear enough in my own mind (guilt?) but it didn't seem to take... Then again, I only tried it for a few days, and when she looked so sad and signed "please, please," I always caved. So, upon reflection, I didn't try that strategy very well.







My new thought is that if I let her nurse for as long as she wants in the morning, instead of cutting her off at, say, 30 minutes, she will be more satiated. But, then, I do have to get up in the mornings and get ready for the day!! Sigh. I ramble. But it's very good to hear this discussion.

This happened here too. James was sleeping through the night and then got sick. Now he's waking to nurse. I've tried putting him off but he's not really having it and his sleep has been really crappy. It's frustrating to regress huh!?! I hope things work out well and quickly for both of you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cicely_m* 
Is anyone potty learning? We're doing a sort of EC/potty-learning hybrid, I guess; I don't know what you'd call it. She's mostly been peeing in diapers but pooping in the potty now for months (ever since she started solids). Now we're getting more ambitious. I'm basically having her pee in the potty once an hour, and hope she learns that pee belongs there instead of in diapers or on the floor... She's very good about peeing when she's on the toilet, but hasn't started regulating herself yet and still pees in her diaper too.
In the morning when we get dressed, she's really into picking out her own outfits, which usually consist of 3 or 4 bibs, and baby legs.







I'm letting her run around diaperless as long as she does a good job peeing in the potty... Hasn't backfired this morning yet...
Just interested in other approaches...

Cute!!! James likes to sit on the toilet but never goes. We part time ECed when he was younger. I think if I put forth some effort we may be able to get back there but I'm just honestly not into putting in the effort right now!







I hope it works well for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
So, I want to write an "it gets better!" post about "extended nursing."

I understand that constant nursing can get frustrating. I agree that, particularly at this age, you can set some limits around it. As the child gets older, it is easier (and more reasonable, and probably more necessary) to take your own comfort level and needs into account. But I've been nursing since P was born (he's still nursing) and as they get older, they nurse less frequently, they are more able to communicate with you and understand whatever limitations you place upon the nursing relationship, and in general it all gets easier.

I WOH FT and pump for G (and did for P until about 14 mo). Soon G won't need me to pump anymore, and I will continue nursing her at night and on weekends.

If you are really intent on completely weaning, I think doing it cold turkey to a child this age is not a good idea. They are still so young and are still pre-verbal (unless you're Rhynna's kid) and I don't think they will understand at all. I think it would be traumatic.
Also, there are sources that say a child should have breastmilk or formula until 2, so even if you stop nursing, I think formula would be important.

I hope I haven't offended anyone. My two cents.

Not offensive at all and I totally agree....or is that why I don't find it offensive?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cicely_m* 
oh my god, GO TO SLEEP!!!! I cannot take this!!! I have a child who does not nap, and I am seriously getting very ANGRY as she's in her room screaming at me, after I nursed her down and lay her in her crib, and gave her her doggie, and put on music, and she slept for 5 minutes and jumped up screaming. We get, like, 20 minutes of napping a day. I can't take it.

Is it possible that you are trying to do nap time too early? Is she not actually tired yet? Are you doing 2 naps a day? What happens if you don't push nap time and let her go if she doesn't want to nap? Just brainstorming.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ema-adama* 
I am going to go inot personals over the weekend when I have some quiet time.

BUT

Hillel took his first unassisted step this evening.

I was completely unprepared for the rush of emotion in me that followed this event.

He is just too cute toddling









Now I feel like I beling here

Yay Hillel!!!







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
I'm going to kill him. I swear. I hate being a parent. Whine whine whine whine hold me hold me hold me no wait put me down whine whine

DH is out tonight and I'm so mad at both of them I could up and leave. If we had a second car, I would.









Do you have someone you can call? Someone that can come over and help you/give you a break? Call your husband home. You may benefit from some counseling, are you feeling depressed, stressed, angry, ect a lot? Are you happy? Please seek out some help, life doesn't have to be this hard.

I do want to say I totally understand moments of anger, frustration, irritation, ect, but I mention the above because it seems that life has been really hard for you lately and I don't want you and your family suffering if there was some help available. I hope you don't find this offensive, I certainly don't intend for it to be. I'm a birth doula and work with a program where we do a fair amount of follow up and we always screen for PP depression so it's something I think about. Also, it's totally possible for PP depression to have a delayed onset.

I hope things improved and everyone has a restful night of sleep.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Whew, I'm all caught up and now I'm going to bed.









Lot's of love to you all. I really wish one of us won the lottery so we could get everyone together for a long weekend or something. One evening would be significant others hanging with the kids and we'd have a mom's night out! Man that would be fun, I need a mom's night out!


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
Yeah, this is hard. Parenting is (the vast majority of the time) unequal. There is a reason for that, men and women are different and babies need their moms (and dads but in a more minor way in the first year). BUT, it sounds like the verbal ass kicking needs to be invoked here and the needs and wants laid out and the expectation that your partner will support and help you and step into his role as these girls' father needs to be put out there in a calm and firm way. Sorry for the extremely long run on sentence. (My disclaimer on this is that I have a very supportive husband but he's mostly that way because he gets half way regular reminders of my needs and as a loving husband he wants to fulfill them. I really think that most partners do, am I naive?)

Sarah, you're awesome with all these personals and great thoughts! Right you are. I do kinda want my DH to read my mind, and am dragging my feet when it comes to expressing what I need and want. Not good for anybody. Will tryQ


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

I think Quinn might be. There was someone who did a surrogate thing in our DDC and was pregnant again this spring/summer so I guess she would have been first.

Eli is adjusting quite well after a rough first day. He says baby alot and gives her kisses. He's also sleeping better too. My husband and every member of the family sleep with a fan running. Drives me nuts but I think Eli was so used to the noise from being in our room that he missed it in his room. Bought a fan for his room on Wednesday and we've has two night of sleeping all the way through. Seriously, should have done that awhile ago.

Quinn is almost back to birth weight, although she still seems so tiny at 7 lbs 3 oz now. Was down to 6 lbs 15oz when we left hospital. Her dark hair naturally goes into a mohawk. I need to get some pics of it. It's so cute.

Hugs to those of you dealing with husbands, nursing issues, and anything I missed. We are trying to break Eli of the bottle and it's awful. He just melts when you ttell him no and give him a cup.


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
IIs it possible that you are trying to do nap time too early? Is she not actually tired yet? Are you doing 2 naps a day? What happens if you don't push nap time and let her go if she doesn't want to nap? Just brainstorming.


No, I think it's actually the opposite. She is down to one nap a day, and it's a really early nap. Yesterday we had an activity until 11:30, and then when I got her home I think she was overtired. Today I put her down at 10:45, and she's been asleep almost an hour, like a (proverbial) baby. Not a whimper when I put her in the crib, and not a peep since. So I guess my lesson is to listen to what Violet needs (an early nap) and not try to stretch it to an afternoon nap like it's "supposed" to be.


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

By the way: toddlers are fun.















I just want to take a minute to list some of the things I love doing with my V:
- getting dressed in the morning and changing her leggings 4 times in a row.
- making spicy dehydrated sunflower seeds and having her gobble them up like they're candy.
- dancing and spinning to music
- "jamming" with her instruments, even though my turn with each instrument only last a few seconds before she decides that's the one she'd like to play
- poking at worms and pillbugs, and transferring dirt from one pot to another
- noticing sounds in the neighborhood and naming them
- helping her jump on the bed and singing "one little violet jumping on the bed..."
- how she kisses my "booboo" which is a hole ripped in the knee of my jeans
- making "babies" out of sticks and "hats" out of cups.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Just poking in to say CONGRATULATIONS HEATHER!! Hope Eli continues to do well with baby...

Ok, back to studying up on usability best practices. Sigh.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Well Toby is still whiny, but we all lived through the night and he went to the daycare at the gym today without a fuss. I haven't been to the gym for 3 days and I realized that I really need to go every single day. I need the endorphins badly.

We're looking for a new place to rent, I've got a huge deadline coming up on my job and it's been a stressful week in general. Yargh. I'd like to take a break tomorrow but it's a family mother's day party all afternoon, then a wedding reception in the evening. Sheesh!!

Just thought I'd check in so you all know there were no homicidal acts committed last night. After deigning to eat a few bites of chili and 2 goldfish crackers, Toby had a very loud, screamy bath, but went to bed without a fuss. Miracle of miracles.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Just checking in to send hugs! Congratulations, Heather! Are there pictures?

Krisis, have a hug and get yourself in the car to the doctor now. This isn't OK, and PPD is a very real phenomenon even in the second year of motherhood. It will pass, but the right medical care and counselling will make it easier.

Jaxinsmom, I talked to the mother of twins a month younger than our lot who weaned cold turkey because she couldn't handle having someone permanently on the boob a minute longer. It wasn't going well. We're weaning River very very gently and gradually, LMK if you want to talk about it.

Hugs to all, be back on Tuesday when we get the net up in the new house.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Krisis and cicely, glad you guys are feeling a bit better


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Sorry about that...hit send accidentally









Just on for a sec...ready for bed but have the hiccups, so I am waiting them out








2 quick thoughts

1. Sarah (and all those talking about nursing), I should clarify my statement that we only nurse at naps and bed. First of all, she still nurses several times every night, secondly, she nurses before and after each nap, so thats 4 times in the day, at least, before bedtime. And lastly, if she is feeling poorly or needs a bite to eat but we don't have a meal or snack handy, or if she gets hurt, then we also nurse. So really there is still a lot of nursing in a 24-hour period for us. But I just don't ever do the "fly-by...stopping in for a quick nip" kind of nursing. Either she needs nourishment or she doesn't (except in the case of injury when nursing is what she really needs to calm down)...and if she doesn't need nourishment, then we don't nurse. We cuddle and kiss all day long, but we only nurse to eat.

Another suggestion to help frame the nursing relationship with a toddler...pick one or two nursing spots, and only nurse there. Ex: the rocking chair. And if your LO asks to nurse and you don't want to say no, say "ok, let's go to the rocking chair". Do this exclusively for a week or so, and make it clear that asking to nurse means actually taking the time to get in the special nursing chair and have some milk, rather than the "pulling on your shirt for a quick bit of 'fast food'". That can help set boundaries and help your LO know that nursing is a special things that you two share, but it isn't something that you do on 100% demand any old time.

My sweet MIL always reminds me: "Nursing is a RELATIONSHIP!" For a newborn, yeah...do it on demand, that is the nature of the relationship. But for a toddler...you two need to BOTH be happy with this relationship...it is no longer something that you have no vote in!

I LOVE my nursing relationship now, and that is such a blessing!

Second thought to share...I have been "blah" lately. Well, really for a long while now. And I have attributed it mainly to still getting broken sleep at night because Molly still nurses 3-4 times, and I have never learned to sleep through it. But it was weird because I didn't feel "tired" exactly...mostly just "blah".
Well, had some routine blood work done this week and discovered that my TSH (thyroid) levels are elevated and this can cause depression and fatigue. My levels aren't sky-high, and I wouldn't say that I am truly depressed at all...but I am relieved to think that something might actually be making me feel "blah-like" rather than just thinking that I can't get my act together!
I will have further testing done this week to gather more info, so we'll see.
Sarah, what were your thyroid issues? Hypo or hyperthyroidism or something like that?

Alright...hiccups are gone now...time for bed!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Happy Mother's Day







:


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

I'll reply more tonight but I am glad to see you Emily. I had been worried about with all the big storms down your way. I'm glad to see you are okay even though you haven't been feeling the best. I'm hypothyroid and I know exactly how you feel. I hope you find someone willing to suppliment you appropriately so you start feeling better quickly.

*Happy Mother's Day everyone!!*


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy Mother's Day!
As a gift Trixie came up to me ans signed "Strawberry please" without me prompting her, then when she was eating it she said "more please strawberry" her first 3 word sentence!
I'm so proud!


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Go, Trixie!! Three words is excellent!!!
Hey, Dea, how do you sign strawberry? We've just been using the sign for "berry" to mean all berries, but V drastically prefers, say, blueberries, to, say, strawberries, and I'd like to know how to differentiate them. (I currently do "blue" + "berry" for blueberry, but I have no sign for strawberry)


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

happy mother's day to all!!

emily- i'm glad to see you too! i was just thinking about putting a call out if anyone had seen you around









i'm focusing on the fact that mother's day is about being a mother and NOT about my relationship with my husband. heh. he's being okay but i'm not too thrilled with some of his recent behaviour.









anyway, whatevs.. i'm going to salt lake city this month!! and i think i'm going to get a tattoo i've been waiting two years to get. plus i get to see my best friend in the whole wide world that i've know since i was 8... i think we're almost to our 25 year anniversary.

yay trixie! linnaea did the sign for owie but she already uses the word so it's not much help.

i hope everyone is feeling happy and healthy today.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

the sign I was taught for strawberry is to take your outstretched hand and pull your thumb out of your month (like you were pulling it out after sucking it, but with your fingers open) Trixie does it with her forefinger though, some of her little friends do it the same way.

Does anyone know the sign for avocado?


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

Will post some pics later tonight. Have to figure out how to link to Shutterfly without the sign in box coming up.


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

http://quinnerin.shutterfly.com/

Here's a few pics. Just created site so it's pretty basic so far.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Heather she's so precious and so alert!
congrats again!


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm here - reading along - just never have more than 2-3 minutes at the moment. I have got to get my nursing relationship under control. Emily I really liked the idea of the rocking chair. Going to try that.... the last couple of days have been very demanding.














:














:







: and more


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

I tried doing the whole multipost thing - Sarah you are a complete goddess for getting it so right - I just can't manage it.

I wanted to chime in on the whole unfairness of being the parent with the breast thing. Last night Hillel just wouldn't let go of my nipple despite pretty much being asleep and I just about had had it. And I remember crying out "it's not fair", and DH woke up and took Hillel, who of course promptly fell asleep on DH's chest. It was a weird moment for me, as I really have not been experiencing resentment issues that I was aware of.... but there is only so much I can handle. Therefore it is great to be reading so many suggestions on how to handle a nursing toddler... I feel like I have mastered the art of parenting a baby, but toddlers are definitly a whole other kettle of fish.... the temper tantrums









Hillel has mastered shaking his head. If I am saying no to anything, he starts shaking his head and going tsk tsk, sometimes even a finger is wagged. And I have no idea where he gets it from. Neither DH nor I tsk tsk or finger wag









I also have been wondering about the whining, and if he is whining because he is bored, hungry, tired.... ? It can be pretty draining.....

---------------------------
I have been meaning to welcome Quinne. What a beautiful girl, and such a pretty name. Welcome to the world little one








Teenytoona, I have also been meaning to say that I really appreciate you sharing your perspective as a WOHM. Even though that has not been my choice for now, I always knew that it was an option for us and it might well be in the future too.

And I love that all the mama's in this group are so supportive of each other despite our differences..... I know Emily touched on this earlier - I just wanted to chime in on that. It really is very very awesome.

Well, Hillel has woken up.... end of sitting down


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Heather- She is absolutely precious!!!

Well my interview is at 8:15 in the morning!! I'm so nervous! I hope it all turns out alright. My plan is to make it through the academy and then I can think about getting pregnant. So sometime the beginning of next year or summer of next year







Unless of course God has other plans







Wish me luck!


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck Sarah Lynne -







:


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Heather, she's a doll!







I'm very excited for you... still feeling done, but (







: ) just the teensiest bit conflicted. I shall explain.

HRH met the kids who were home this weekend (BooBah went to Colonial Williamsburg with the grandparents, because Bean went in the fall if you'll recall and it was her turn







). They loved him. Bean especially was just so attached to him.







Bella took longer to warm up ("I'm just feeling a little shy," she told me in a cute little voice) but she did, eventually even pulling a blanket over the two of them and curling up to 'sleep' on his lap.







When time to say goodbye came, they flung themselves at him and kissed his cheeks and asked him to come back as soon as he could. He was totally worn out by them Saturday night, but they were so happy.

I want to keep him more than ever. He's just more perfect all the time, it's ridiculous. So yes, I find myself occasionally thinking about his RHMB (red haired mutant baby







Yes, I'm a dork). I'm somewhat fascinated by the fact that he never really wanted children of his own before and now *he's* thinking about reproduction as well. That's a slightly different story. In any case, I'm stupid in love and I miss him horribly. He feels entirely too far away. One of my Gemstone friends laughed at me, because he's not *that* far, but it feels like the other side of the world.







: Meh.

Mother's day was all right. Could have been better, could have been worse. Have I mentioned that I miss HRH? I miss HRH.

Bear is super chatty today. He's quite the little lovebug, even though he woke up with his eyes gooped together and a huge, icky diaper.







He's happy and excited. Oh! This is very exciting to me-- Bella wrote "Bella" recognizably! She did it on Friday and again yesterday for Mike. How cool is that?!? She writes letters upside-down and backwards, but at three that's perfectly reasonable. I'm so excited for her! She's actually the earliest of my kiddos to manage this feat!!







: (This may be the first thing she's done 'first'.) She can write all the letters in her name as well, but 'Bella' is shorter. So very exciting!







:







:

Helen, how's the moving going?


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Rynna, Bella writing sounds super exciting!!

Sarah, yes I am excited about my new bras, thank you! Haven't got them yet but I think they will arrive later today. I am getting to the point where I really need a good bra or else they get saggy







Gone are the good ole days where I could go bra-less









Oh man Heather, she is a sweetie! I







wittle babies!

Today is my birthday so my friend is going to watch Jackson while we go out for a nice dinner







It's going to be such fun!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyBump* 
http://quinnerin.shutterfly.com/

Here's a few pics. Just created site so it's pretty basic so far.

oh so sweet!!! happy babymoon!

sarah lynne- fingers crossed!!

rynna- yay redheads! well, my whole family has either strawberry blond or red hair so i'm biased







glad the meeting went well!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Yay redheads indeed.







:


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Carrie, Ema, Sarah,







Thanks for the sweet words!

Rynna: yea for Bella! So cool!

Firecat: happy, happy birthday!! Hope it is a wonderful one, and hope you have a lovely dinner out!!

Heather: Quinn is BEAUTIFUL, and, if I may say so, you are beautiful too!! Thanks for sharing the pics!

SarahLynne: I'm sure the interview will be wonderful! Good luck!

Dea: congrats on the 3-word sentence! Wow!

Ema: I hear you about the difference between babies and toddlers. Molly isn't too much into tantrums yet thankfully. She also does the head-shaking "no" thing. It's so cute and so expressive!

Carrie: what is this tattoo going to be? If it is 2 yrs in the making...it must be pretty cool or special. You've piqued my interest









Sarah: we avoided most of the rough storms thankfully.







for the thoughts!

I might need to pm you about the hypothyroidism. My levels are definitely on the mild side, so I don't know about any kind of permanent drug to supplement the thyroid. Not sure I would want to do that, but I sure do feel blue and blah and down and tired a lot, so I don't know that I should do nothing, either. Do you have good resources for any more natural options? I don't take any omega supplements at this time...might that help a little too?

hugs to all...another blah emotional day here...not bad...just bland with a tendency toward crankiness







...but it does feel good to know it's not just "me"...it might actually be a physical problem to be addressed...darn thyroid...oh, and pms too...it's a GREAT week here







:.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

*Gena*, I hope it's going well. It's a struggle for me at times as well. I sometimes with sit and think, "Why isn't he asking me what's wrong? I'm obviously sitting here all pissed off and he doesn't even care!!" And he's thinking "oh look at Sarah, enjoying quiet time since the kids are in bed." Or something to that extent!







It takes work but it's paid off big time for us. I bet your husband would be thankful to actually know what what to do to make you happy, help him out!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cicely_m* 
No, I think it's actually the opposite. She is down to one nap a day, and it's a really early nap. Yesterday we had an activity until 11:30, and then when I got her home I think she was overtired. Today I put her down at 10:45, and she's been asleep almost an hour, like a (proverbial) baby. Not a whimper when I put her in the crib, and not a peep since. So I guess my lesson is to listen to what Violet needs (an early nap) and not try to stretch it to an afternoon nap like it's "supposed" to be.

Good observation, she may just not be ready for one nap yet. James randomly does 2 naps a day sometimes too. I'm glad she napped well for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cicely_m* 
By the way: toddlers are fun.
























I totally agree, they can be infuriating, but they are so darn cute and fun!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
Just thought I'd check in so you all know there were no homicidal acts committed last night.

Good to know!!







I hope you are feeling better and I hope you find something that helps you all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 
But I just don't ever do the "fly-by...stopping in for a quick nip" kind of nursing. Either she needs nourishment or she doesn't (except in the case of injury when nursing is what she really needs to calm down)...and if she doesn't need nourishment, then we don't nurse. We cuddle and kiss all day long, but we only nurse to eat.

I totally agree that the fly-by nursing drives me nuts! James does do it sometimes but I limit it. I didn't mean to insinuate that you weren't nursing enough or anything!







I also really like the tip to only nurse one place. I did this with Grace when I was pregnant with James and trying to discourage her a bit (she was a voracious nurser even at 18-22 months!) It can be a deterrent in that they don't want to leave what they are doing and go somewhere else that's quiet and rather boring. And if they truely want to nurse and are willing to go then you can know that they really do want/need it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 
That can help set boundaries and help your LO know that nursing is a special things that you two share, but it isn't something that you do on 100% demand any old time.

My sweet MIL always reminds me: "Nursing is a RELATIONSHIP!" For a newborn, yeah...do it on demand, that is the nature of the relationship. But for a toddler...you two need to BOTH be happy with this relationship...it is no longer something that you have no vote in!

I love your mother in law! I completely agree, for me it changes around a year. I still think nursing is very important for my child for a variety of reasons and will continue to do it but *I* matter in the equation now!







After a year (for most babes) it's possible and reasonable to set limits and boundaries in many areas of their life, including nursing.

*Emily* , I'm so glad you figured out what it was! Are you supplementing or trying vitamin/mineral supplements first? I supplement with the generic levothyroxine. I can't find anyone to prescribe the natural supplement Armour. My sister did try it and had terrible results so that made me feel a little better about not having it as an option. I didn't have any luck with supplements but my case was pretty extreme by the time someone finally agreed that it was in fact my thyroid causing all my issues. I'm still struggling with keeping it balanced since having James and it does suck when it gets off. For me, it's very stable other than the first 18ish months postpartum. Hopefully you can treat in what ever form for a while and it will improve with time. I hope you are feeling better quickly. Let me know if you have any questions, I've been dealing with this for years now. By the way, do you mind sharing what your TSH was? I'm always curious because the range of normal is so huge and my tested for years and I was told it was fine and then someone finally listened and took it seriously and yup, that was my problem. So I am very skeptical of/curious about what is "normal" for thyroids.

*Dea*, cute!! I love signing stories! They are so adorable! Avocado is signed out (to the best of my knowledge at least!) so it may be best just to make your own sign for that one.

*Carrie*, I'm sorry things are rough with the DH right now. Hopefully he gets his behaviors straightened out quickly!! What would you get for a tattoo?!

*Heather*, She is adorable!!!! I LOVE HER HAIR!! You look like you are glowing in that pic!! Gorgeous!!! (I'm really excited for you can you tell?







)

*Megan*, you are too sweet. It's easiest for me to just click as I read and then I can go through and respond to what ever it was I was thinking of at the time. I'm glad Hillel ended up sleeping with DH last night but I do know what you mean about weirdness with that. The tsk tsk finger gagging sounds so funny and cute, where do these kids get these things!?

*Sarah Lynne*, Lot's of good job getting thoughts coming your way!!

*Rynna*, Yay for Bella!! That is really impressive at 3! Wow!

*Cheryl*, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Have a great a great time tonight!! You'll feel like a new woman with your new bras on!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

okay this post seriously took me all afternoon, I'll get back to you on that Emily if most of what I wrote didn't cover it.

Also, about signing strrawberry, here it is.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Sarah, TSH was 6.8, which doesn't seem that high. But considering normal is between 0.1 to 4, I guess it's high enough to warrant attention.
I'm going in for another blood draw this week so that they can look more detailed at all the different stats, so we'll see what we find then.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

That is REALLY REALLY HIGH!!!! Get thee some thyroid suppliment! You will start to feel better within a week or two. I really don't think natural methods will touch a TSH that high. I don't mean to sound alarmist but I just imagine what I feel like that high (I've been there) and I just hope it's not that bad for you! I had lost my eyebrows, my skin was terrible, I was way heavier than I want to admit, I was infertile, depressed, ect. My TSH needs to be between 0.8-1.2. The new recommedations are 0.3-3.0 but many labs haven't changed to that yet. Gotta get the kids to bed.......


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Uh...wow!







Glad you asked what the number was! I would have just kept on thinking that it wasn't that bad







Thanks for giving me a push to start paying attention and get myself informed! Shows how much I know about hypothyroidism.
I haven't really gained weight yet (thankfully), but I have been really fatigued and blue lately. And if by terrible skin you mean zits, then I do have lots of those. I haven't had hair loss yet, so that's good too.

Time to start doing some research!







Thanks Sarah!


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

So, I am still reminiscing from my holiday with my family and trying to figure out what our next steps are in terms of where we are going to live. Right now I am not getting the support I need. I am alone with DS most of the days, although DH is doing his best to be at home as much as possible and work from home whenever he can. But I just do not have the support that I need. I have a couple of friends with children similar ages to DS and we meet up from time to time. But it just is not the same.

I miss my friends at home and I miss my family. I miss knowing where to find whatever it is that I need and having whatever I need (from food to support) so accessible. I am concerned that it is not going to get better. In 2 weeks I have been here 5 years.

In those 5 years I have made connections and built a life. We have a home here and should I want it I have a job (which pays me as if I am volunteering - another reason that I am not so sure Israel holds a bright future for me). I have the language wrapped up and all teh infrastructure to make it work here, potentially. And we have made so much progress in our marraige here and putting the boundaries that IL's need. But I am not sure that it is enough for me







.

I feel awful saying that, as DH really has put so much into making life here in Israel a viable option for me, but I am just not sure. I know that I am not getting what I need right now - and that is support. I don't want to be having to keep boundaries (yesterday brought a whole new issue. Discipline. IL's seem to think it is OK to very firmly say no just for the sake of it, as if DS is trying to be naughty when he pulls serviettes out of a package














. It is tiring.

I want to be near my family.

I think that is what is clear to me.... but how on earth do I make that happen? Our lives are here - home, jobs, half of the family.... and South Africa is hardly an up and coming economy







:

And what if I am just in a 'the grass is greener on the other side?' frame of mind?

Anyway, I just needed to put that out there.... I am so confused and uncertain.

-------------------------------

Emily, I also wanted to say that there are many discussions about thyroid in health and healing - it might be worth checking out.







and







. Hoping you are feeling better


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

Megan, I just moved on after having lived for 3 yrs in my husband's country. He too did what he could but ultimately the culture, the in-laws and my lack of support could not be overcome. Sorry to a downer about it. For me the US holds do many possibilities as far as being able to meet positive like-minded folks.

I too was alone with my son almost all of the time without any support and with the added stress of horrible, hateful, racist in-laws. I started getting sick all of the time, the stress was ruining my immune system.

Now I am in the US with my son and we are living with my Mom while I try and figure out a good living situation. My husband stayed behind to finish building the apartments that we started and because he wasn't going to just up and leave a gov't job for nothing in my country.

I am here for you if you need any kind of support, I know how hard it is. I hope our husbands really appreciate what we have done to try and make it work

lots and lots of hugs!


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Christa - thank you so much for writing.

To be honest, I have had fleeting thoughts of me just being in SA while DH ties things up here - but my heart breaks at that prospect. I would be very miserable without my DH and I am not sure I could do that to DS - he is very attached to DH, as is DH to DS.
And yet I do not know if I can do it for much longer - being a mother without the support I need and with so much cr*p from the in laws. I think part of what is so hard, is that we bought our house a 5 minute drive from one set of IL's as I knew I would need support and I had thought IL's would be that support. Now they are just falling so short of that mark. Not because they are bad people - we just have such different values and different ways of communicating.

I also get so frustrated when my family or friends encourage me to go out and meet other mums and children.... I do do that, but it does not seem to alleviate my lonliness.
















Every now and then I get a reminder of just how difficult it is to have an international relationship. My parents did it, but then again my mum wanted nothing to do with Canada and was happy enough to live far away from her family. Now is one of those times where it comes home just how hard it is.









I think I'll leave it at that for now..... DS is sleeping and I have plants to plant before he wakes up


----------



## jaxinsmom (Jul 24, 2006)

just wanted to chime in and thank everyone for all your wonderful, supportive breastfeeding advice. And, yes Sarah -- at the time I wrote that post I did regret breastfeeding. I'm not proud of that, I was extremely frustrated and was so envious of EVERYONE ELSES relationship with my daughter...I thought that if I had never breastfed her (or had weened her earlier) we too could have a great relationship...
But, now things are wonderful. It's been a week of setting limits and it took her all of one day to understand and be 'ok' with nursing before nap and bedtime. I can now cuddle with her (which is all I truely wanted!) without her pawing at my chest.
THanks again!!!


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

*sarahn4639* Quinn's hair is a riot. It does the mohawk thing all by itself. I'm hoping it stays dark too.*

lovetobemama* I figure I didn't look too bad for giving birth just a short time ago in that pic! I don't normally like my picture taken but husband had the camera.

Thank you for all the congrats. She is by far the most laid back out of the three.

*RasJi7* Nice to see you back. Sorry to hear things haven't been great for you lately. I think you made the right decision for both you and your son. Hopefully your husband will/can join you soon.

We are stuggling to move Eli off the bottle, much like some of you struggling with nursing right now. It's a comfort thing for him even though he doesn't need it. I've started putting just water in them hoping that if it's not milk he'll decide it's not worth it. Also started using just a 4 oz liner instead of the 8 oz ones. Kendall was much easier to get off the bottle. The minute she figured out a straw that was it-wanted nothing to do with a bottle.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Have I mentioned recently that I'm in love? I'm so in love...







:

Jaxinsmom, I'm glad to hear that the nursing is going better.









Megan... I've felt much as you do for a long time, and I'm only about an hour and a half from where I want to be (well, a bit more now...







). I can relate to the lack of support, the feeling of being trapped, etc. I wasn't trapped by language (though more than one would think







) but by the whole money issue. It wasn't until we'd lived here for several months that I had a vehicle, and this area is very difficult to navigate without one. I couldn't just get on a bus and go to the mall if I wanted to walk around in cirlces on a rainy day, you know? And my sense of direction is SO bad that even when I did have a vehicle, I had to limit trips in it because I would get lost and what if I didn't have enough gas to find my way back? I couldn't go grocery shopping or such without Mike just because I wouldn't be able to find my way back home. It was awful. I can only imagine being in a different *country* would be about a thousand times worse.









I still want to move back. I will, when I buy my house. I'm buying a house this year, have I mentioned? Yup. Buying a house, damn it!


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Heather*, so glad you posted some pics of Quinn. You're both pretty lovely. I always get a kick out of seeing such strong features on new babes. It's their character coming out.

*Emily*, glad you posted about the HT and are getting some good advice here. Not that it's something I know about, but I can only imagine how hard it is to deal with some physical imbalance that affects your mood and so many aspects of your life. Good that you have an idea of what you need. Hope you're feeling better soon, we all need you!

*Sarah*, thanks. Asking for help doesn't come naturally! But maybe with practice, getting enough sleep and even some adult time. And I should be more patient. Life these days is hard on DH. We're doing some work on our house and he's on unsteady career ground.

*Megan*, those are some tough issues to tackle. I have a friend working in SA now and he says such wonderful things about it. Can see why you're thinking about it, and what your hesitations are. Wish we could all get together with you in person and alieve some of your feelings of isolation! That's the worst.

Hope everyone had a great mother's day! I started the day just wanting some time to myself. But a short nap inspired a day trip to Annapolis, which is on the water and where DH and I used to live. It was a blast: brunch at an outdoor restaurant with plastic cups and lots of dogs, a couple rides on the water taxi, a memorable playground stop (Belle chased an older boy around begging for his ball; she was pretty good with it too and so charming) and good coffee while running into an old friend. Then an unplanned dinner with my parents. We had very happy babies, and DH and I enjoyed ourselves too.

Being without plans or time pressures, and just focused on having fun and doing what we four wanted to do, outside in perfect weather. Couldn't have been better.

Oh, and I finally spent the money and ordered a DNA test to tell if my girls are identical or not. They're almost certainly fraternal, but I want to know for sure.

Will let you know when I find out!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm back. I'm exhausted, but in some ways the week with no net/phone's been very liberating.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Ahhh...Helen, now I get why you were so quiet







Glad to see you back! Hang in there, m/s acting up?

Gena: I'm so interested to hear how the test comes back! I don't know why, it doesn't really matter anyway, does it? But it just seems like it would be cool to know! Your mother's day sounds awesome!

Rynna: Can't wait till the new house makes itself known to you!









Heather: hope the bottle transition starts going smoothly for you! I can't imagine what a time of change this is for Eli, with the little sis and all. Hope things go smoothly with all the change!

Jaxinsmom: SO glad to hear that your nursing relationship is going better!!!

Ema: hope you got your plants in! I'm so saddened to hear about all these serious issues that are in your life right now. These are huge issues and huge decisions. I can't even imagine an international relationship. I can't imagine being far from family and loved ones, and I also can't imagine being away from DH.







Hope some clear path makes itself known to you soon!!

Christa: it's great to see you again! Your pics in your sig are great...I guess I haven't looked in a while







. I hope your journey becomes more smooth soon too. I hope you and DS can be reunited with your DH asap!! I can't imagine the strength it must take to keep your relationship with him strong, despite the distance!

As for me, I will have my follow-up blood work done tomorrow, so maybe that will shed some more light on what I need to do next. Either way, I am looking forward to having more info and going forward with all this!

I'm in a good mood tonight because I just had an awesome conversation with my BIL's girlfriend. They are going to get engaged soon, and she is just such a wonderful girl for him, and a great person in general. It is so fun to be developing a healthy, fun relationship that I really like with a person who will eventually be my kid's auntie!

And now that Helen is back (missed you this week







, even though I was mostly lurking), I am remembering a few other names that I haven't seen lately...does anyone know where Jezzy or TrueBlue or NOS are? There are several others that I have been missing, but I am drawing a blank on screen names.


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks for the birthday wishes







We had a wonderful time at dinner. It was nice to get out just the 2 of us. We realized we hadn't gotten a babysitter in quite awhile!


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey - is anyone else experiencing extreme going-to-bed madness? I don't know if it's teething, the full moon (now past), a developmental shift (he's starting to sing!), or a true need for a later bedtime (even though he's obviously tired at 6:30).

Just curious if any age-mates are in a similar place.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't really do bedtimes... but my three younger children all go to bed and get [at least] reasonable amounts of sleep. BeanBean has been forcing himself to stay up too late and it's really wearing on him. I'm pretty sure that this has a lot to do with his anemia, and that the problem will be remedied once Mike's refund shows up and we can buy some Floravital, but until then we're just doing whatever we can to get that boy in bed. Well, *I* am. Mike would have to log out and come to bed at a reasonable hour, and not talk to BeanBean.







Whatever.

Bear's biggest sleep problem is that his siblings wake him up, despite the prohibitions in place against baby waking.







:

I miss HRH dreadfully. I need to think of a psudonym for him, too.







I asked him what he thought and he said he'd trust my judgement. *sigh* Anyway, he's tall and skinny and redheaded, and I won't be posting pictures of him. (Because he did say he's got an issue with that.... and because I still have no clue as to where my camera's gone.) Any thoughts?

I need to do grownup stuff today. I'm stalling.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I always wanted to bed Captain Carrot of the Ankh Morpork City Watch, Rynna.

Emily, no MS at all







I'd really love a good bout of food poisoning to fake it.

LCBMax, yes, bedtimes are a battle here too. He's teething atm, and up several times a night. I'm not happy









ETA: Jezzy PMed me this week, I think she's on limited net time. I think NOS is still around, just hasn't been posting here much.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Helen to the rescue again! Henceforth, my hot redhead shall be known as Captain Carrot.







: I'm like, so tempted to dress him in green and have him stand on his head now...







:

Wow I'm feeling odd.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 







: Helen to the rescue again! Henceforth, my hot redhead shall be known as Captain Carrot.







: I'm like, so tempted to dress him in green and have him stand on his head now...







:

Wow I'm feeling odd.









You have some weird fantasies























Waiting to hear on the job. I'm soo impatient, but I'm giving him until the middle of next week before I call and ask. I'm hoping to be working by early june/mid june because then I'll get paid in July (the schedule is every two weeks and July is a 3 paycheck month! 3 paychecks for me + 3 paychecks for DH makes us= Very well off for a time)


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

HI Mamas!
Rynna... Captain Carrot? I'm a little confused, but that's a totally normal state for me!

So I broke down today and peed on a stick, it was negative. DAMN! It's been 10 days since my IUI, so in theory.

The box claims 53% accuracy at -4 days to period, and I am about 5 days out, so less than 50%, but then I rationalize that I should have been in the good 50%. With Trixie I used a ovulation kit to tell I was pregnant (chemistry is fun!) and I was able to tell early, so shouldn't I be able to tell early again with any other pregnancies? AHHH!

I always say that I can't handle another negative, but if I have one when I have so many healthy eggs, then what's wrong. I've had my uterus all primed via surgery, my fallopian tubes all primes, so what's wrong?

Okay sorry to whine on you all, but other than my husband and one friend in real life, no one knows what's going on in my head.

sigh.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
Waiting to hear on the job. I'm soo impatient, but I'm giving him until the middle of next week before I call and ask. I'm hoping to be working by early june/mid june because then I'll get paid in July (the schedule is every two weeks and July is a 3 paycheck month! 3 paychecks for me + 3 paychecks for DH makes us= Very well off for a time)

I have been thinking of you and wondering how it went. Holding thumbs for you

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
HI Mamas!
So I broke down today and peed on a stick, it was negative. DAMN! It's been 10 days since my IUI, so in theory.


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
So I broke down today and peed on a stick, it was negative. DAMN! It's been 10 days since my IUI, so in theory.


IF you are looking for hope and encouragement, I got a BFN after 10 days, and 11 days, and then finally a teeny tiny extra super faint positive at 12 days, in the evening (after another negative in the morning).








I mean, you had so many eggs!!!







:







:


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

So, also, Dea, I just read your blog and I thought you might like to know that Violet pooped in a pile of books the other day. Yes ,yes she did.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Dea, I can't imagine how hard this journey is. I think it's very likely that a pregnancy test at this point could be inaccurate. I'll continue holding hope and thinking pregnant thoughts for you!!

James pooped on the floor this week as well, thankfully not in toys or books though!!!
















Sarah Lynne, Good Luck!!!

Helen, great to see you back! I hope you are getting settled okay and start getting more sleep!

LCBMAX, I think 6:30 sounds very early for this age. (Every child is different so I may be way off!) Our kids (3.5 and 15m) go to bed between 7:30 and 8 each night. We do have a bedtime routine (read a book, nurse, go upstairs, do song, prayers, tuck in) that we've been doing for several months now and it's working really well for us. My kids do get up around 6:30 every morning though! I could certainly do without that! I've tried pushing bed time a little later but they still get up at the same time regardless. Darn early rising husband passing on his traits!









Emily, I've seen NOS and Sharun on FB. I'm glad you are feeling good and getting a nice SIL! I'm interested to hear what further test you have done and what they reveal! I need to go to an internest or endocrinologist and get back on top of mine, it's been so wacky since having James. And, by skin I meant flakey, dry, splotchy, rough, just yuck. I don't remember if I was having breakouts or not......

Gena, how interesting! I agree that I would want to know, just for the sake of knowing! Glad your Mother's Day was so great!!

Heather (BB), I'd like to throw out there that if transitioning Eli off the bottle isn't going well to maybe give it some time. He's going through some big changes right now with a new sib and your time/relationship with him changing a bit because of that. Perhaps he has enough going on and another big change is too much for him right now? I am just brainstorming so if you don't feel this applies toss it out! Also, I totally agree that you look freaking awesome in that pic whether you just gave birth or not!

Christa, it's great to see you!! I'm sorry to hear that life has been really difficult for you. I hope you are able to reunite with your husband soon.

Megan, I can't imagine how hard that would be. I hope the 2 of you are able to find a good comprimise that works for everyone. I'm glad your husband is so good and thoughtful of you as you struggle with this.

We are good. I'm really busy with doula clients right now which is fun but a little stressful as far as the unpredictabity for the kids. The good part is that they will be with DH or our sitter who they love and spend a say a week with and are friends with her kids, ect so it's nothing traumatic, just hard if mom isn't there when they wake up or when they go to bed. James is growing and changing daily, I really love this age! And he's freaking adorable so that helps too







Grace has been having some "attitude" lately, we're working on that. I think I probably still have it pretty easy with her for the time being so I'm trying not to get too worked up about the back talking but she still gets redirected!

I hope everyone else is well


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
You have some weird fantasies































:







Me? Weird fantasies? Surely you're thinking of someone else...



































Say no more...









Quote:

Waiting to hear on the job. I'm soo impatient, but I'm giving him until the middle of next week before I call and ask. I'm hoping to be working by early june/mid june because then I'll get paid in July (the schedule is every two weeks and July is a 3 paycheck month! 3 paychecks for me + 3 paychecks for DH makes us= Very well off for a time)








: Rock on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
HI Mamas!
Rynna... Captain Carrot? I'm a little confused, but that's a totally normal state for me!









I'm just being silly. I told Captain Carrot that's his pseudonym, and he replied that he likes being tHRH. I prefer things I can say-- acronyms or pseudonyms.







So he's Captain Carrot. He's also incredibly hot. Have I mentioned that I'm in love?







:

Quote:

So I broke down today and peed on a stick, it was negative. DAMN! It's been 10 days since my IUI, so in theory.

The box claims 53% accuracy at -4 days to period, and I am about 5 days out, so less than 50%, but then I rationalize that I should have been in the good 50%. With Trixie I used a ovulation kit to tell I was pregnant (chemistry is fun!) and I was able to tell early, so shouldn't I be able to tell early again with any other pregnancies? AHHH!

I always say that I can't handle another negative, but if I have one when I have so many healthy eggs, then what's wrong. I've had my uterus all primed via surgery, my fallopian tubes all primes, so what's wrong?

Okay sorry to whine on you all, but other than my husband and one friend in real life, no one knows what's going on in my head.

sigh.








Whine away... and take heart. There's still plenty of time.





















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
Emily, I've seen NOS and Sharun on FB.

NOS only un-friended me and Helen, as far as I can tell. Her perogative, I suppose, though it's not my style and it's not the sort of thing to which I can personally relate. I actually learned a lesson about this last summer, though, so I'll just move along.









Quote:

Heather (BB), I'd like to throw out there that if transitioning Eli off the bottle isn't going well to maybe give it some time.
I'm really uncertain about Bear and the whole bottle thing. I mean I'd never consider weaning a child from the boob at this age, you know? Besides, he definately needs the *formula*, and making that stuff in a cup, while certainly possible, would require a somewhat different setup than we have. Like, we'd need a dedicated measuring device and, ideally, a high-quality stirrer. It's easy to measure the water & powder into a bottle and shake the sucker (in fact Bear shakes the new stuff, which separates more quickly than the infant stuff did-- it's kind of cute). That's the other thing, this stuff separates like mad.... I can't imagine how we'd do it without the bottles, he'd have to sit with a spoon to drink it.







: He's got excellent fine motor skills for a little guy, but let's face it: He's 15 months old and those skills usually translate to picking at his nose or removing his own diapers.









Wow I'm so clueless. I wonder if there are any formula-fed older kids on the Special Needs forum... I should probably ask there.







I'm always nervous about venturing into that forum... but I'm also kind of curious about the flavorings you can buy for Neocate, and I guess I'm more likely to find someone there who's tried them than anywhere else, right?


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Rynna, I am in a similar boat to you. Trixie is still on formula and I won't wean her from it anytime soon. Granted she doesn't have some of the issues that Bear does, but if you remember she did have a seizure from low blood sugar when she was 2 days old, so I am still really cautious that she's getting enough to eat, and since she's a typical toddler who doesn't like anything but strawberries, we need the formula.
I agree too, if she were breastfed this wouldn't be an issue.
There was a thread about this earlier. I don't think I'm allowed to talk about it, but there was a range of opinions.
My opinion? Trixie will stay on the bottle until she doesn't want it anymore. I think she'll have the ability to make that choice for herself.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Aargh, the internet ate my post. Rynna, I didn't even notice my friends list had changed







: but. erm. Erm will do nicely, I think.

Oh, and fwiw, two of my kids didn't give a damn about prolonged sucking stuff, and two had very strong opinions on dummies. I suspect if Bear didn't want a bottle, you'd know. BUT you may wish to consider finding a handy container for the making of neocate in, complete with ml markings, because you may wish to make neocate jello, neocate blancmange, neocate chocolate pudding (recipe in Low Fat Moosewood, as long as corn isn't on his hit list) neocate rice pudding, and so on and so forth. It all works with hydrolysate, so I don't see why the newfangled elementals should be any different.

Dea, I got a positive at 8 days with Skye, possibly even earlier with Isaac (the deed was done either the 25th December or 24th November, depending on what you want to believe, and I got a clear bright positive on the 1st January. He was born on the 23rd August) and a very faint line at 13 days with River, which took a couple of weeks to get dark. Standard advice, pack your tests up in an envelope and post them to yourself. By the time they get there, you'll get a more accurate answer.
River has taken to screaming, and it's driving me nuts. He's sleeping, though- we drugged him with ibuprofen on Wednesday (a single dose) and since then he's been back on a normal routine. Good times!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

hi mamas,

up too late as usual and going to bed right after this post.

i've been in first time home buyer land and it's nuts, so many programs and unfamiliar terms, bleh. my mom has offered to lend us some money for a down but i'm not sure we can even really do it then. but i did find out my credit score is higher than i thought! it's not great but it's not abysmal like i thought.

i LOVE this age!! linnaea is just so much fun though tonight she grabbed a light bulb and burned her finger pretty well







not one of my best parenting moments. i've been amazingly happier with the kids, not sure if it's the sun, or the cod liver oil, or the dratted iud, but i'm fun and happy and i feel like myself again.







:

anyhoo, must sleep now, the boy is gone and so i'm on only parent duty until next tuesday... did i mention i found a source for raw goat milk? and raw cow milk? and grass fed organic beef for less than conventional? yay dairy bootleggers!

and in good news, linnaea's cavities aren't growing super fast like they were. i brush like nuts





















and she eats xyliyol mints, butter oil (co-oped of course- that stuff is crazy expensive) and raw cheese and it seems to be holding it at bay. i've decided that i'm not going to put her under for cosmetic reasons for her teeth... so i hope they stay smallish and don't progress.

sorry no personals i'll be back tomorrow for more.

and helen- i've got my fingers crossed you start to uke soon, or are blessed with a ms free pregnancy







hope your house is working out well for you all!!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
hi mamas,

up too late as usual and going to bed right after this post.

i've been in first time home buyer land and it's nuts, so many programs and unfamiliar terms, bleh. my mom has offered to lend us some money for a down but i'm not sure we can even really do it then. but i did find out my credit score is higher than i thought! it's not great but it's not abysmal like i thought.

i LOVE this age!! linnaea is just so much fun though tonight she grabbed a light bulb and burned her finger pretty well







not one of my best parenting moments. i've been amazingly happier with the kids, not sure if it's the sun, or the cod liver oil, or the dratted iud, but i'm fun and happy and i feel like myself again.







:

anyhoo, must sleep now, the boy is gone and so i'm on only parent duty until next tuesday... did i mention i found a source for raw goat milk? and raw cow milk? and grass fed organic beef for less than conventional? yay dairy bootleggers!

and in good news, linnaea's cavities aren't growing super fast like they were. i brush like nuts





















and she eats xyliyol mints, butter oil (co-oped of course- that stuff is crazy expensive) and raw cheese and it seems to be holding it at bay. i've decided that i'm not going to put her under for cosmetic reasons for her teeth... so i hope they stay smallish and don't progress.

sorry no personals i'll be back tomorrow for more.

and helen- i've got my fingers crossed you start to uke soon, or are blessed with a ms free pregnancy







hope your house is working out well for you all!!

I've been there on the home buying front.







s and I hope you can make it through easy peasy!

As for bad parenting moments...Austin was up at 5 am yesterday (I didn't go to bed until 1) so I was half dozing on the couch while the kids watched cartoons when all of a sudden the livingroom lights, tv, and A/C all go off. Austin comes running over to me saying "Hot!" holding a spoon that has black on the end...He stuck it in the light socket!! Never in his 3 years has he done anything like that (which is why I've only put covers on the sockets in their bedroom until now.) I asked him what happened and he told me and I asked him how he felt and he said scared and I asked him if he would ever do it again and I got an emphatic "NO!"

*sigh*


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Mamas, I'm here! Sorry, I forgot to sub to the new thread and the end of the semester has been keeping me extremely busy. I should be done by Wed, though.

Anyway -- ummmm, I'm kind of







: because I realized today that my period is a few days late. I checked my cervix and instead of being low and floppy and open (like it usually is when I'm about to get my period), it's a bit high and a bit firm. So now I'm completely freaked that I might be pregnant.

Here is my chart: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/10a71a

I only mark the sex we have without a condom. I typically have ovulated around day 15 but admit I haven't temped at all, so it's complete guesswork when we start using condoms (and if it was that day 11 sex that got me maybe pregnant, it happened because I thought we were on day 10 which is my mental cutoff for condom free sex).

I will probably test today since I'm already late (when preg with Robin I got a bright line on the day I was supposed to get my period). Anyway, this is completely unexpected and has my mind racing and is making it very hard to write the paper I need to write. Plus I have had some wine in the last few weeks!!







:

Thoughts????


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

So far all we have done is reduce the amount that is going in the bottle in an effort to phase them out. Except for the bottle when he wakes up in the morning, if they are out of sight out of mind he doesn't want one. Taking it slow because he has had a lot going on with a new sibling in the house.

He doesn't get upset when the bottle is empty after four ounces vs eight, so I'm guessing it's not a big deal to him, just more habit. He's been drinking more out of a cup too (quanity wise).

Yay for three pay checks!!! We both get three this month which is nice with me being off.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Bear gives you a dirty look if you hand him a 4-oz bottle of Neocate. A 4-oz bottle of water? Fine. 4-oz of Neocate gets,"You've got to be kidding, right?" Then again... Neocate is food and it really is his main source of nutrition.

I'm willing to let it go for now, I think, though I'm considering transitioning him to a bottle of water before bed because I'm all paranoid about teeth.









Smokeylo... Your chart says you're probably pregnant. When you do the BD the day before EWCM shows up, you get knocked up.







Yup. That's the way the money goes.







Now I have to go the other way and snuggle more with tHRH, with whom I'm probably not going to reproduce... because we're poor, and there are enough kids in the mix.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Smokeylo... Your chart says you're probably pregnant. When you do the BD the day before EWCM shows up, you get knocked up.







Yup. That's the way the money goes.










BUT WE DIDN'T MEAN TO!!!!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
BUT WE DIDN'T MEAN TO!!!!!









Men plan, Gods laugh.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
BUT WE DIDN'T MEAN TO!!!!!









Famous last words LOL

I'm eagerly awaiting your test results....I love living vicariously







:

Calling to inquire of my job status on Monday.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Men plan, Gods laugh.









Well, they must be laughing pretty hard, because I just got a faint but definite :bfp.















:





















:









Another cold winter baby for us, I guess...........
Completely gobsmacked. DH is mostly freaking out. I'm half excited and half terrified.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Well, they must be laughing pretty hard, because I just got a faint but definite :bfp:.















:





















:









Another cold winter baby for us, I guess...........
Completely gobsmacked. DH is mostly freaking out. I'm half excited and half terrified.









: I so called it.







Rock on!







:







:


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
I've been there on the home buying front.







s and I hope you can make it through easy peasy!

As for bad parenting moments...Austin was up at 5 am yesterday (I didn't go to bed until 1) so I was half dozing on the couch while the kids watched cartoons when all of a sudden the livingroom lights, tv, and A/C all go off. Austin comes running over to me saying "Hot!" holding a spoon that has black on the end...He stuck it in the light socket!! Never in his 3 years has he done anything like that (which is why I've only put covers on the sockets in their bedroom until now.) I asked him what happened and he told me and I asked him how he felt and he said scared and I asked him if he would ever do it again and I got an emphatic "NO!"

*sigh*

oh my gosh!! it's good to know they don't die when that happens







thanks for the commiseration!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Plus I have had some wine in the last few weeks!!







:

Thoughts????

just read your update.... YAY! so exciting! the wine ain't no big deal. where does this put you with school? oh! fwiw my brother and i are two days apart and both in february. i think may is a great time to make babies


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Well, they must be laughing pretty hard, because I just got a faint but definite :bfp.















:





















:









Another cold winter baby for us, I guess...........
Completely gobsmacked. DH is mostly freaking out. I'm half excited and half terrified.









:

And just so you know I have had little problem with my kiddos spacing and Austin was only 13 months when I got pregnant with Steven.

Congrats mama


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
oh my gosh!! it's good to know they don't die when that happens







thanks for the commiseration.

Yeah thats the great thing about a house without faulty wiring, as soon as the spoon went in the socket the breaker tripped so while he may have gotten a little shock (and I'm guessing the spoon got hot because thats what he kept saying to me) the breaker did its job by shutting off. No harm no foul in this instance and hopefully he's learned his lesson!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

LAUREN!!! Congrats!! half excited and half terrified is exactly what I would be doing too. Things have a way of working out for the best, congrats!!! Also, don't give the wine a second thought, just don't have anymore.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Well, they must be laughing pretty hard, because I just got a faint but definite :bfp.















:





















:









Another cold winter baby for us, I guess...........
Completely gobsmacked. DH is mostly freaking out. I'm half excited and half terrified.

Wow, congratulations.... I can't remember when the mothers blood supply links up with the embryo's - but I am sure there is nothing to worry about with the wine.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats Lauren! Personally I love winter babies! Lots of snuggling and not all hot and sticky like in the summer! And not being heavily pregnant in the hot and sticky summer!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Congratulations, Lauren. I love the less than 2 year spacing, fwiw. And please, let the rest of you take note. That's two NFP babies for the DDC in a month. DO NOT TAKE CHANCES.

Dea, any AF?


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

MAMAS!
I POAS this morning 'cause we were going wine tasting and I have this negative feeling and I wanted to know if I could taste.
Well, apparently I can't taste!
I'm pregnant, I actually got a positive! Whoo hoo!
I still have the blood test tomorrow. but YAY!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

:





















:














:







:







:














:







:

I am so excited for all these new lives beginning!! I'm sure you all understand the extra excitement for Dea!!!

Helen, about the NFP babes, DH and I were just discussing this last night, thanks to your reminder we will be extra careful now!! I want a few more months to get some things done before we add to our family.

much love to you all


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Dea - I got shivvers up and down my spine







:







: Congrats mama


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

:







: DEA!!!







:







: I am so thrilled!! Maybe our next two babies will share birthdays, too!!!!!

See you over in Jan '10 -- there are several Feb 08 mamas there!


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Dea, I knew it! I _knew it_!







:







:







:







:
Maybe we'll all three have "triplets," sharing such close DDs!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Dea- I'm so very excited for you!! Congrats to all our preggo mamas









I'm out of my daily medication and feeling antsy...I'm so tired but can't sleep. I keep debating taking a Xanax....


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Dea and Lauren! Been off computer this weekend, but so excited to hop on tonight and see that you two are joining Cicely!!!!







:

Sticky baby vibes for the 3 of you, and dear Helen, too!!







:







:

M2A







...hope the antsy feeling goes away soon!


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
.

Does anyone know the sign for avocado?

I found it here:
http://www.lifeprint.com/index.htm

And...
Congratulations to all you super simultaneous fertile mamas! Grow well!


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Standard advice, pack your tests up in an envelope and post them to yourself. By the time they get there, you'll get a more accurate answer.!









OMG I am laughing so hard at reading this! I'm sure you don't remember it, but this is the first thing you ever said to me directly/personally on MDC. I was a brand new member...probably under 15 posts. And I was hanging out on and learning about the TTC boards. I posted something about being 5 days before my expected period and wanting to test just in case a faint line would show, and you gave me this exact advice
















I didn't listen to you at all btw







I tested that morning, and got a faint pink line







Hello Molly!








Sure do love you Helen! It's been a great journey since that first post!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Dea, I'm THRILLED for you.







: Also relieved for myself... because these things happen in threes, right?














I'm careful, I'm careful. No red-haired mutant babies for me just yet, if ever.









I spent the weekend with him again. I'm ridiculously in love with him.







Everyone likes him because he ROCKS.







Seriously though... he's fantastic.







: Fantastic enough to make me think that maybe, one day, we could have a red-haired mutant baby together.







: Not now, though.







Maybe means "Maybe LATER."







:


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Lauren - congratulations!

Dea - congratulations!

Cicely - congratulations!

Sending sticky baby vibes to all of you...

(I don't use the smilies enough to remember the shortcuts, so just imagine they are there.)

We're going to start our #2 journey later this summer. I just didn't want to take the chance of missing another summer to non-stop puking - there's too much to do, and, selfishly, I want to be able to go on a vacation & enjoy it! So - it will be fun to hear about the journeys of you other mamas of one...growing #2!

all is well here. DD is a lunatic, and so much fun. She's outgrowing the 18m clothes & into 2T, sigh. 12 teeth, with the bicuspids working through - not as much fun as it sounds like! I got my first plugged duct yesterday - ow. Freaked me right the heck out to have a large, sore lump in my breast. All ok now, though.

Helen, how's the house? And how are you feeling?

Rynna - I have to admit, there is something about redheads...(DH & I are both redheads - which means our kids have no choice!).

SarahLynne - fingers crossed for you today when you call about the job. Hope it's good news!

Seems like a few mamas have disappeared from this board this month...anyone know what's going on? Everyone ok?


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

I've had something in my eye all night long....grrr. I hoped it would work its way out by morning, but it hasn't...

Trying to fight DH awake so he doesn't sleep away his Friday...(He's off tomorrow and wednesday.) Haha I just realized when I spell wednesday I pronounce it in my head as Wed-Nes-Day LOL

Steven is driving me a little crazy lately. He's all of a sudden started doing this clingy kid thing where he wants to be held all the time it seems. Its coming at me way out of left field because he's always been fairly independent (not as much as Austin was but I think that had to do with me being resentful of not being able to nurse Austin for various reasons and doing the bottle prop for most of his infancy...not one of my proudest doings.) Thankfully he's happy enough to cling to MIL and DH so I don't have to hold him 100% of the time.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

WOWSERS! I step away for a weekend, and lookee here! I'm so excited it looks like you three will be sharing a DDC together!








: Dea!!







: Lauren







: Cicily!!

I'm so excited for you all!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Dea, I'm THRILLED for you.







: Also relieved for myself... because these things happen in threes, right?














I'm careful, I'm careful. No red-haired mutant babies for me just yet, if ever.









I spent the weekend with him again. I'm ridiculously in love with him.







Everyone likes him because he ROCKS.







Seriously though... he's fantastic.







: Fantastic enough to make me think that maybe, one day, we could have a red-haired mutant baby together.







: Not now, though.







Maybe means "Maybe LATER."







:

I so hope you're right Rynna! But I'm thinking like Helen and taking NO chances!

Rynna, so good to hear about your romance!







: for you too!

Well, he got snipped on Friday. We both watched the procedure. It was pretty cool, who knew the vas is as big as it is? I thought it was "coffee stirrer" ish in size, and it's actually about twice that and rather thick. This dude took nothing. Nothign for the pain (just the local they gave him) and none of the pain pills. Not even a tylenol. Just ice on Friday (the procedure day) and that's it. He felt fine yesterday. Heh, I wish I had that man's healing powers, a damn wolverine he is. In a few days we get to start the process of "clearing out the tubes." Which should coincide nicely with me being just past O as I'm roughly just about to do so.

Went away for about 30 hours for my cousin's bachelorette party and was without DD. Decided to not bring the pump and did end up regretting that and handexpressing, though it was not enough relief. Ah welll, it was fun sleeping through the night for once.

Nara's getting rather expressive. "Apple" is what she calls all food, except she knows "rice" very well and "ice" also. She's finally got tooth #9 poking through (my nephew has like a billion molars). She's learning people's names and words like bubble and buckle and all kinds of things. Quite the talker she is. She likes to tell you when she needs changed, either saying "butt" or "poop," she keeps repeating it until you get to her.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
MAMAS!
I POAS this morning 'cause we were going wine tasting and I have this negative feeling and I wanted to know if I could taste.
Well, apparently I can't taste!
I'm pregnant, I actually got a positive! Whoo hoo!
I still have the blood test tomorrow. but YAY!

dea- i'm crying. i'm so happy for you.







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

and it's probably just pms but i had shivers over my whole body too!!

darn, kinda makes me want to get knocked up to share in the new ddc with you all. JUST KIDDING!! don't tempt the spirits.

teeny- yay the big v!!! that must be such a relief.

slgt- my mate and i are both redheads (well- i'm strawberry blond) and both the kiddos are red too! whatevs to that national geographic article that said we would be extinct soon.







my mate calls it breeding for revenge.

cicely- i missed your news too! yay!! congrats for you too!







:


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

oooo!! So many new babies














:




























: Lauren, Cicely, Dea, congratulations!! How exciting for all of you!!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
slgt- my mate and i are both redheads (well- i'm strawberry blond) and both the kiddos are red too! whatevs to that national geographic article that said we would be extinct soon.







my mate calls it breeding for revenge.









Yeah I've heard that. Ridiculous, because it fails to take into account the reason that we have redheads in the first place, and in excess of the expected numbers-- they're wicked HOT.







In my experience, something like 60% of guys have a "thing" for redheads. The number is lower among women (I'm a freak







) but still significant. Did you ever see the article about how redheaded women have more lovers?









I'm redheaded, but not in that pale, Irish/Norweigan, head-on-fire way. I have weird, mixed-people red hair which I have taken to dyeing darker because I got tired of the comments. That said, the red can still be seen (especially after, say, summer at the Farm) and I still get weird comments from people... until they see me come indoors with a sunburn after ten minutes outside _with_ sunscreen.







Apparently it doesn't matter how dark your skin is-- redheads will burn regardless. (I've heard this from other "Daywalkers," too.







)


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

darn, kinda makes me want to get knocked up to share in the new ddc with you all. JUST KIDDING!! don't tempt the spirits.

cicely- i missed your news too! yay!! congrats for you too!







:
I agree, it looks like a fun DDc with all you guys there! Carrie, maybe we can get in on another one together in a few/several months.

Cicely, I missed your announcement!! Sorry! Congrats!!







:

Emily, how did your blood work turn out?


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
The number is lower among women (I'm a freak







) but still significant. Did you ever see the article about how redheaded women have more lovers?









Apparently it doesn't matter how dark your skin is-- redheads will burn regardless. (I've heard this from other "Daywalkers," too.







)

ha! i always thought red headed guys were so NOT cute and then i met my mate. rwar!!! super HOT! and it's funny, he told me that he consciously avoided dating other red heads because he didn't want to share the attention.







of course, now we both are sort of faded but in photos from our younger years we look exactly like the kiddos.

and yeah, i had a black friend that would totally burn. damn sun. hisss....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
Carrie, maybe we can get in on another one together in a few/several months.

Emily, how did your blood work turn out?

well, i've got to wait a few years if at all but i hope you get some good mamas in your ddc.

emily- i was wondering too... just because i'm obsessing on this for my mate.

news for us.... in case you didn't see my post on fb, linnaea has taken to poking my eye while nursing and saying "eye" like, 50 million times in a row. it drives me nuts and makes me laugh at the same time. it's especially bad at nap time.... eye....eye....eye.....eye....eye....eye...mouth... .eye...eye.... nose....eye....eye....eye.... ah! stop you're driving mommy crazy!

the little meep is going crazy with the words these days, i haven't done a recent count but i'd say we're in the neighborhood of 50 -70, she's started saying 2 worders too, da-da gone, or dog-dog ball (lettie fetches). it's really neat to see.

oh! and her new favourite trick is to climb out of her high chair, put a leg on each arm, stand up and lift her hands and say, "tarrrrrrah!" we can't figure out who taught her that word but it's a pretty cute baby trick, though it's only allowed to happen when i'm right there of course, no broken arms around here!

okay, enough sappy meepness, did i mention that i am going to apply to a real school to get my masters/ teaching credential ?(rather than try to on-line gig) because i just need to be able to leave the house and say, this is my school time, and we;ll probably be moving and my mom has offered to co-own a house with us and she'll pay the down!! except we still may not be able to afford it. how much does that suck. we can afford to pay rent but all the other add-ons for a house (tax, insurance, repairs) may just make it out of our price range. ugh!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Mamas!
I love you all so much!
I want to be all excited about my BFP, but I'm still a little scared. I had this dubious feeling with Trixie too, waiting for the other shoe to drop. DANG! I had my blood test today and I'll get the results tomorrow. Then I don't know, more blood tests I guess and an ultrasound to see how many are in there. *GULP* Wanna play a game? Guess if Dea will be giving birth in a box under the stairs or not?
Heh.

So all of this chatter about redheads. When I was little I was really strawberry blonde, but now I have settled into a golden blonde, which still counts right? Right? I've always hoped for a redhead. There is plenty of auburn in my family and lots of strawberry and a couple of real true red heads (like nearly orange) so there is a chance for me to have a gingery offspring. DH has some auburn too. I'm a little shocked that Trixie's hair is as dark as it is, but I love it.

I checked out the DDC I would be in. It's daunting. No DDC will ever rock as much as ours did/ does! Whoo hoo!

Okay I am off to bed to cuddle with my kindle. (and the rest of my fam!, also the Kindle? Oh so wonderful! So, so wonderful!)

OH YEAH! Does anyone have any information on breastfeeding after a breast reduction beyond that yes you can develop new tracts and yes it happens most in pregnancy and yes it's possible. I want to more like what I can do to help, and at what rate do they grow. (I've looked and I can't find this info, and I read the book that my LLL leader gave me)

Hmm that's all for now. If I find out I've got a whole litter in me, I'll have a whole whack load of new questions!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Puter ate my post. Dea, I was crying last night- your new DDC looked like fun without the three of you in it, and now it's even more so







Have fun, meduck.

My pregnancy libido just hit, and DH is running scared. He just bought a motorbike as well, so he can run away from me even faster. Bless.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
My pregnancy libido just hit, and DH is running scared. He just bought a motorbike as well, so he can run away from me even faster. Bless.









Oh Helen, I love you.









I'm feeling sick and awful. No, I'm not pregnant; I'll get my period on Saturday (at Wickerman, of *course*














). In fact, Wickerman will be the actual anniversary of my first post-partum period. I guess I'm all good on the whole scheduling thing.







Working on it, but I should be able to bring tHRH and his girlfriend to the Farm to show them off. Well, him.







They were going to try to get her boyfriend out there too (have I confused you too much yet?







) but he's not entirely down with it. I've got the tent and tarps in the back of the car waiting, and I'll need to deflate the air matress (which is set up upstairs) and pack, but come Thursday I should just be a ball of excitement.







As I have plenty to do in the meantime, I'll POAS Thursday/Friday just to be absolutely certain that the absinthe drinking will be safe and fun, and then I'll be off.







: Have I mentioned recently that I"m in love? I'm in love!







:

Bear is a-freaking-dorable. He's a big moose of a baby curled up with his thumb in his mouth.







I've got to find him some t-shirts for summer; The ones he would be wearing... well, Bella's still wearing them. That's right-- they wear the same size t-shirt (3T). In fact, now that Bella is wearing underpants (*YAY BELLA!!*







) they wear the same size shorts, too (18m/2T). He's not quite as tall as she is, but he's got a long torso and they're about the same size around now that he's thickened up a bit. It's kind of neat having a kid who's average sized.







: Bean was small and the girls were smaller still, so Bella's tiny. Hm. Maybe she just needs to grow.









Urgh. I have to get some schoolwork done with the boy. At the end of today, he'll be unofficially finished with the second grade. My little man!







: I feel too young to have a third/fourth grader!







: (The ironic thing? My sister is younger than I am and her *second* child is finishing third grade this year...







)


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats to the three new lives that are beginning!! It's fun trust me!! Wish we could have all been in a DDC together! I just got ahead of evetyone. If you are in the Jan DDC my sister will be with you. I'm not sure of her MDC screen name. Just found out on Sunday she is expecting.

Eli is adjusting well. Loves to kiss Quinn which is good. I was afraid of other reactions to her. So far all tanturms have been directed to us and happily have subsided after just a couple days of them.

Quinn is doing well. At her two week appt she weighed 8 pounds 12 ounces. she was 7 pounds 5 ounces at birth and 6 pounds 15 ounces when leaving hosp. Yay for my milk I guess!

Now that its warming up and staying warm we are double jogging stroller shopping so I can take Eli and Quinn on walks to get back in shape. I'm already down to pre pregnancy weight. Apparently I was all baby and fuild. Lots of fulid-the dr and nurses all commented about that at her birth.


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Mommas flowering in may was a great title for this month! Congrats to all our fertile mommas - the three new lives (Dea, if it turns out you're having multiples I'll be extra excited!) And congrats Heather, Quinn sounds like she's doing so well and you back to pre-pregnancy weight! Amazing!

Love your advice Flapjack, about mailing the test to yourself. Can't say I'm that patient, but I love the idea.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Heather, go eat cake. You're feeding two of you, remember, you need more calories.

Gena, I was the world's biggest early-testing PITA when I was trying for River (as Jezzy would testify, if she ever comes back to us. I miss her, dammit.) I got through about a dozen a month.
Rynna, polyamory sounds like it requires better people skills than I possess. Absinthe is good, though.
I'm desperately knitting a shawl in four days (in laceweight) because we have a wedding to go to on Saturday, I need something to hide my bingo wings and keep me warm, and I can't find what I'm looking for. Please send sleepy-kiddy vibes my way?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Rynna, polyamory sounds like it requires better people skills than I possess. Absinthe is good, though.









Interestingly, I find it a hell of a lot easier to deal with than monogamy. You know why? Because communication is like, required. None of this, "I'm not going to respond while you're speaking and I'm not going to acknowledge this conversation an hour from now" bullpucky that some (*coughmikecough*) are so fond of. Everything goes out on the table as soon as possible, beforehand if you can manage it and afterwards in timely fashion if you can't. tHRH and I have already discussed more heavy weird crap than Mike and I did in the first year we were living together, and with less grunting, groaning, and sweating and absolutely no "I don't want to hear that!!" meshugas. It's such a freaking relief. Then of course, there's this: No affairs, and none of the insanity that ensues around them. They're an impossibility if you're doing things right, because again communication is key.

Quote:

I'm desperately knitting a shawl in four days (in laceweight) because we have a wedding to go to on Saturday, I need something to hide my bingo wings and keep me warm, and I can't find what I'm looking for. Please send sleepy-kiddy vibes my way?
Bingo wings?







All righty then!







: Sleepy kiddy vibes!







:


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

eilonwy said:


> Interestingly, I find it a hell of a lot easier to deal with than monogamy. You know why? Because communication is like, required.
> 
> yep. the only poly relationships i've seen that didn't end up working out involved a LOT of not really clear communication (or different expectations that weren't worked through before the game started
> 
> ...


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm sorry I couldn't resist:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
and with less grunting, groaning, and sweating

From the nature of your posts, I'd say you and Captain Carrot have more of this going on, but I suppose in a different way.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
yep. the only poly relationships i've seen that didn't end up working out involved a LOT of not really clear communication (or different expectations that weren't worked through before the game started







. good for you rynna!

Thanks! I'm pretty stoked about all things poly these days.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
I'm sorry I couldn't resist:

From the nature of your posts, I'd say you and Captain Carrot have more of this going on, but I suppose in a different way.
























I couldn't resist either. Teehee.







Yes, more, and yes it's fabulous. I grin stupid when I think about it.







:







: Have I mentioned that I'm in love? I'm in love!!







:









Feeling decidedly premenstrual today, I am. My back is all achey. Meh! Now I've got to drag the Beanboy away from his book and into the freaking shower. Fun times, fun times.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Naughty Teeny.... how is it that every single month since we've known each other, we always end up talking about the same thing?
Rynna, I don't know if you have bingo wings over there (or indeed, even if the US has bingo.) Bingo wings are the unflattering bits of skin you get on your upper arms when you have been lifting children with your back and knees and not just your biceps, so your skin remains somewhat saggy and flappy and generally a bit yuck. Or indeed, if you merely dodge exercise frequently, like what I do. Shawl is not going well, as I've spent too much time today drinking coffee, eating cake and talking to a friend who requires frequent distraction from the headache from hell, and tomorrow my local MDC mama is coming to play.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Oooh, I know what you mean. I call them "bat wings" myself.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

I call them "my fat arms" myself...

Rynna, I am totally fascinated by your lifestyle. I don't want to insult you though.... So if I've ever said anything dumb, please forgive me. I'm curious about jealousy though? I guess the nature of a poly lifestyle is to be really confident in yourself? (Ohhh the anthropologist in me is itching to come out and play!)


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
I'm curious about jealousy though? I guess the nature of a poly lifestyle is to be really confident in yourself?

me too, curious, if you're up for explaining how that works for you. I have a friend who has a polyamorous life too (and what a coincidence, he's a red!) and he does experience jealousy, and suffers from that some, but considers it to be just part of the deal, and his own issue to manage. I finally have my insecurities under enough control to have a happy love life with one person, and I'm such a communication freak that if I were to add lovers, I'd be doing nothing but communication ALL the time, and I think I'd miss out on the fun. So an extremely communicative monogamy is working well for me, and I still have time to... oh, wait, I have a baby. I have no time. Well, anyway. So.... how do you deal with jealousy? Or were you born without that bugaboo? Or would you rather say "silly ladies, I have better things to do than explain this to you!" (it sure sounds like you do - I do love being in love.)


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Naughty Teeny.... how is it that every single month since we've known each other, we always end up talking about the same thing?
Rynna, I don't know if you have bingo wings over there (or indeed, even if the US has bingo.) Bingo wings are the unflattering bits of skin you get on your upper arms when you have been lifting children with your back and knees and not just your biceps, so your skin remains somewhat saggy and flappy and generally a bit yuck. Or indeed, if you merely dodge exercise frequently, like what I do. Shawl is not going well, as I've spent too much time today drinking coffee, eating cake and talking to a friend who requires frequent distraction from the headache from hell, and tomorrow my local MDC mama is coming to play.

Helen, it's because I've got a one-track mind. Perhaps I'm part male, because well, I've got a libido (shoulda spelled that with a capital L).

I, too, am fascinated in how polyamory works without jealousy. I think the concept actually makes sense to me, if it weren't for the fact that I'd get too jealous to even venture that direction.

I'm going to give a tentative partial leap of joy right now. With no effort from us except a wing and a prayer, DD has slept in her crib 2 nights in a row!! Night one she didn't wake up, and last night she woke up once asking for ah-ah but was mad when I took her out of the crib. I ended up nursing her and then putting her back down in the crib for the rest of the night! No 2-5 am total boob latch! Woohoo! I'm so hoping this continues. I might keep a water cup for her tonight and see if she is ok with that instead of nursing, since she didn't seem to want to get out of her crib last night. woo-oooh I've got my







:

She loves playing in the dirt while I garden and has since found a love of the water hose and spigot. I've been taking her on walks most evenings when I get home because a. she loves being "out" and b. I need it.

Have I mentioned that she's a great little singer (and dancer)? We made pasta for dinner last night and I just make up little dorky songs when I'm doing whatever, I love how she sings back what I sing to her. She's also singing recongizably part of the tune from ABC/Twinkle Twinkle/BahBah Black Sheep - the "up above the world so high, like a diamond in the sky" bit, and then she takes it from there and makes it her own ditty. Maybe I will get her a saxophone and she can be a jazz great.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Mamas, I know it's still way early but so far I feel a lot better at this point in my pregnancy than I did with Robin. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

QUESTION:

Last night, Robin spiked a temp. She did the same thing exactly a week ago: spike a temp at night, feverish the next day or two, but acts 100% normal with tylenol. No signs of any other kind of infection or virus or anything. Not ACTING like teething, but I figure this must be it?? Can you think of a reason why this would happen twice in 2 weeks, but not get worse or seem to have any specific cause??

She nursed every hour after 2 am so I'm completely wiped out, which is annoying because I'm trying really hard to enjoy these nausea-free days and nights and rest up. Boo.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
I call them "my fat arms" myself...

I've always been partial to colorful turns of phrase.









Quote:

Rynna, I am totally fascinated by your lifestyle. I don't want to insult you though.... So if I've ever said anything dumb, please forgive me. I'm curious about jealousy though? I guess the nature of a poly lifestyle is to be really confident in yourself? (Ohhh the anthropologist in me is itching to come out and play!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LCBMAX* 
me too, curious, if you're up for explaining how that works for you. I have a friend who has a polyamorous life too (and what a coincidence, he's a red!) and he does experience jealousy, and suffers from that some, but considers it to be just part of the deal, and his own issue to manage. I finally have my insecurities under enough control to have a happy love life with one person, and I'm such a communication freak that if I were to add lovers, I'd be doing nothing but communication ALL the time, and I think I'd miss out on the fun. So an extremely communicative monogamy is working well for me, and I still have time to... oh, wait, I have a baby. I have no time. Well, anyway. So.... how do you deal with jealousy? Or were you born without that bugaboo? Or would you rather say "silly ladies, I have better things to do than explain this to you!" (it sure sounds like you do - I do love being in love.)

Dea, being of a scientific bent myself I completely understand. People make statements about themselves and I have thoughts like, "I wonder if they've undergone genetic typing for that, I'd love to know which variant it is/what caused it/etc..."







So feel free to dust off your sociologist. In fact... I've been quoted in at least three peoples' sociology papers in the past. Crazy, huh? One of my friends has been quoting me regularly for two years now. "Ryn? I need your full name so I can put you in my works cited..." "How the heck do you cite an AIM conversation?" "I'm calling it an interview."









Before I get into this, I must







: over Bellatrix LeBella's full on potty learning.







:







:







: Not only has she been using the toilet for over a week-- she's woken up dry several days (including this morning). Today in particular she just woke up on the ubercute side.









Bella (settling on the potty): I like peeing in the potty, mom.
Me: I like it when you pee in the potty, too!
Bella: Mom? Why do you wear underwear?
Me: Well, I'm a big girl just like you are.
Bella: But I thought you were a grownup.
Me: Big girls grow up into grownups. When I was smaller I was a big girl like you.
Bella: But you still can't reach things.
Me: I'm a short grownup but I'm still a grownup. Get used to it: You're going to be a short grownup, too!








: Doesn't she rock? She so rocks! Yay Bella!







: Potty training, reading, singing, logical reasoning... she's having this HUGE burst in development, acquiring these insane new skills every day. It's fantastic and such an exciting ride.









Okay, on to the polyamory:

Jealousy is complicated. Polyamory does not presume that no one ever gets jealous; As my redhead put it in his profile, "I'm looking for individuals who are able to deal with their jealousy in a constructive manner." Do I get jealous? From time to time, but not in the most commonly-known variant. The most important thing would be to talk about everything, and with everyone.

In jealousy, as generally understood... let's say you've got a man, DM, and two women F1 and F2. F1 might be jealous that F2 is getting a lot of attention as a new person, and F2 might be jealous that F1 has the established relationship and such. I'm sure that there are F/M/F poly triads that deal with this, but it doesn't really apply to my relationship. I can't relate. I really like tHRH's girlfriend-- she's great. She's absolutely thrilled that tHRH is so smitten with me, that he's happy and getting more of the things he needs to stay that way than he was before. She loves him, and as such she wants to see him happy; I make him happy, therefore she has a deep appreciation for me. THRH is, likewise, good friends with his girlfriend's boyfriend. They have a lot in common, and they enjoy hanging out with one another.

I mean it makes sense, if you think about it, that two individuals who are attracted to the same person would have some things in common. While physically disparate as it's possible to be, tHRH and GF's BF are (to my understanding) remarkably similar as far as personality, interests, and geekiness. They're two guys who might have met up and hung out as friends anyway, they just met in an unconventional way. GF and I have a fair amount in common-- we're both Dominant personalities, we like to play with words, etc. We probably have more in common than I know about at this point.







Why else would we both be attracted to the same man, and he to us? We almost certainly have a fair amount of overlap.

The thing is... monogamous couples experience jealousy all the time, but they don't talk about it. I spent years being jealous of a freaking game, for example, and I didn't feel like I was heard when I did talk about it so I stopped (outside of the blog and here). I didn't get the things I needed from Mike and I had no recourse-- I couldn't look anywhere else for them. That was really really really difficult for me. Everyone has needs in a relationship, and if yours aren't being met it makes sense to look outside of that relationship. Mike and I are in a funny place (well, not *that* funny; apparently the economic collapse has spawned a rash of divorces-without-moving







) but he is glad that I'm in a relationship that makes me happy. It's a nice change of pace for him to see me this way.

LCBMAX, I don't think I could live like your friend does. The communication is the most important part, and absolutely nothing is "your own issue" in a poly relationship. Everything affects at least two other people, and things become magnified if you don't address them. The benefit, of course, is that you often have an extra brain to apply to any given problem. A wants B to apply for job J, B is meh on the idea, A appeals to C and the two of them bring it up with B and suddenly he's outvoted.







Three brains are better than two, three individuals with an emotional stake in whatever venture will make more thoughtful decisions than two, and three people who are communicating with one another will be a much stronger unit than two who aren't.

Lots and lots and lots of talking, and of course things are still new... so I'm waiting for things to settle somewhat.







I'm jealous that HRH's girlfriend lives with him and I don't, but for reasons I can't really say here.







I'm not jealous that he spends time with her, though-- I'm glad that he has someone around him who enjoys his company, and someone he enjoys. I think that's wonderful.

Here's something that I've always wondered about. No one doubts that it's possible to love more than one of your children, right? So why doubt that anyone can love more than one husband/wife/adult?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Mamas, I know it's still way early but so far I feel a lot better at this point in my pregnancy than I did with Robin. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

QUESTION:

Last night, Robin spiked a temp. She did the same thing exactly a week ago: spike a temp at night, feverish the next day or two, but acts 100% normal with tylenol. No signs of any other kind of infection or virus or anything. Not ACTING like teething, but I figure this must be it?? Can you think of a reason why this would happen twice in 2 weeks, but not get worse or seem to have any specific cause??

She nursed every hour after 2 am so I'm completely wiped out, which is annoying because I'm trying really hard to enjoy these nausea-free days and nights and rest up. Boo.

1.







: 2. I vote for an allergy. Did you have the same thing for dinner last night that you did a week ago, a special Wednesday Night Spectacular? 3. I'm afraid the nursing is the way it's going to be. Pregnancy warps your supply, and being a normal, healthy little person Robin's going to do what her body tells her she must-- nurse more often to bring that supply back up to speed. It won't get there.














: I hate to be the bearer of bad news...







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Or, of course, she could take the path of least resistance and wean, which is generally what mine do. I'm going to disagree with Rynna and say that I think it's teeth and you should give her a dose of whatever ibuprofen is called over there, because River's teething at the moment and canines are a bugger to come through, frankly. Both Isaac and River are cutting them, and yowch, the tempers in our house are insane.


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

*Helen* Ummmm Cake. I've been eating like crazy, but so has Quinn!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Bear has an appointment with the allergy & immunology folks finally. They told us it'd be six months, but the nurse was very sympathetic when she learned that Bear's just a little fellow and that he's been hospitalized four times in the past year (excluding the tubes/endoscopies) so it's only going to be a month.







I'm kind of hoping that he stays healthy enough to generate a WTF from the doctor who sees him.







He did have a horridly runny diaper today, but he only had one of them... so I'll count that as a win.







Ah, it takes so little to please me these days.









So we have this neighbor who works with wayward boys (teens), and has a lot of friends from church who assist in this endeavor. One of his friends brought him some clothing which was too small for the kids he works with, but not too small for Bean. Three huge bags full of clothing all Beanishly sized clothing. I went through it all today; entirely too much clothing for one child.







For example, there were *20* turtlenecks, 17 of which were identical Old Navy turtlenecks in various colors. The other three were from LLBean and were white, and obviously for school uniforms. I had Bean choose 6 t-shirts and 6 of the lightweight short sleeved button down shirts, pulled two for extras to keep at mom's and in the van (you need a change of clothing for each child for each season in your vehicle







) and the rest went back into the bag. I'll be passing them along. The boychild is pretty much set on clothing for about two and a half years with all this.







I should ask the neighbor if he's got any friends with girls.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Or, of course, she could take the path of least resistance and wean, which is generally what mine do. I'm going to disagree with Rynna and say that I think it's teeth and you should give her a dose of whatever ibuprofen is called over there, because River's teething at the moment and canines are a bugger to come through, frankly. Both Isaac and River are cutting them, and yowch, the tempers in our house are insane.

I dosed her with motrin and it made everything ok, so.... SHRUG!! I don't know what's happening but I think it's teeth. I don't remember what we ate a week ago... chicken?? We eat chicken all the time, though. I will have to pay more attention. She's kind of due for some teeth, so I wouldn't be shocked.

So far nursing is fine but it's still early.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Rynna, glad tohear you're going to get a specialist with your little Bear, glad also that they're stepping it up. Good score on the clothing!

I've discovered a few things about Senara. The first is teething makes her _really_ aggressive. She's cutting in the canines I think. She's got part of one in and they seem to go very slowly for her. But man, just like the last time when she cut the four teeth on either sides of the front ones, she is easily frustrated and when she gets p-o'd lately she comes straight to me _determined_ to scratch or bite me. If I stop her hands she moves around to bite. And man is she getting rough these days. I"m sure it's just frustration aggravated by pain (because, I, erm, recognize the urges), but what to do? I don't want to constantly dose her on tylenol, and have tried using the teething tablets (she just thinks they're food and wants more), but wonder if anyone else has any ideas about that. Last time she was this aggressive, when the teeth finally came through, she stopped hitting/scratching.

Also, the past few days, she's been sleeping in her crib. And what's more she's nursing to drowsiness, and then wants to be put down to sleep in her own space. (it only just occurred to me this morning) We laid her down in the crib last night and after a few babbles and one quick almost-cry, she zonked out. And only woke once to nurse, this time she didn't even cry, just started talking and then said "apple, please" (apple is her word for food), and I got her nursed her, and she went back to sleep. Woohooo!







: Unbroken sleep is niiiiiice!


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats on the sleep, Teeny! It's a wonderful feeling, eh? R is the same way - she doesn't even nurse to drowsy - she nurses, tells me "all done", growls (for her bear, which lives in her crib). I put her down and she chats to herself for about 15 minutes and then falls asleep. If I stay in with her, she just won't settle down.

Teething. Ugh. R doesn't get aggressive, but she gets really hyper from the constant irritation. I gave her Tylenol about an hour ago (after 2 hours of inconsolable child, sigh), and she started acting like her sweet, playful self about 1/2 hour letter. Poor kiddo.

Canines & molars are brutally slow! She started with them in I think January or February (bulging gums), and has 2 molars all the way through, 2 about 50% through, and the canines are pushing pushing just below the surface. On top of that, she has ANOTHER black fly bit inside her ear - which results in the entire ear swelling up. AND a cold developing.

Long nap today, I'm betting...

Sorry, more than any of you care about!

The fun stuff? She sat for 1/2 hour in her high chair this morning insisting on feeding herself with a spoon, and drinking from a real cup. It amazes me - it's not like we're trying to teach her this stuff, she just does it! Demands it! She must have read the "how to be a toddler" manual. Clearly.

Dear Black Flies,

Please go away now.

Sincerely,
slgt


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

so many new babies on the way and babies here already. congratulations everyone!







:


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Teething... maybe THAT's what Violet is doing. Or maybe she's just being a toddler. She's taken to whining and grunting quite a lot, and pushing me out of chairs. I know it's learning about her autonomy and authority, and etc etc, but it's also rather annoying. it's a good think she's pretty cute otherwise.
She also has started waking up half an hour or more early, which pushes us from Decent (6:15 or later) back into Indecent (5:30). Of course, nothing I do is seeming to change this. I've tried later bedtimes and earlier bedtimes. Lately I started actually setting the alarm at 6:00 ("Music time is wakey time," my DH tells her), and she's pretty content to lie there and listen to music for a while before she starts fussing to get up.
She's also regressing in her toileting-- we've been consistently pooping on the toilet since she started soids, and have been peeing on the toilet 5 or 6 times a day now for about 6 weeks, but all of a sudden she throws a giant fit and kicks her legs and says "neh-neh-neh-neh!!" if I try to put her on the toilet, and throws a similar fit if I put her back in her diapers. If left naked for more than 3 seconds, she will run to a corner and pee on the floor. ARgh! I bought her a little potty, which she likes because she can be naked on it, but she hasn't peed in it yet.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Teeny - that is very awesome news on the sleep front. Hillel is still not into giving me more than maybe 4 hours uniterrupted sleep. And I think it will be a while before he moves out of our bed..... not sure how I feel about him not being there. I wish DH and I had our bed to ourselves sometimes, but I also like waking up and seeing DS snuggled up against me or DH - although the crib remains in our room, should we decide to use it one day









And I think I now get why he has been so aggressive recently - hitting me. I know it is going to happen when he starts shaking his head and going tsk tsk and then his hand comes as he tries to whack me. He is pushing through his canines... I have been trying 'gentle touch' and catching his hands - but he just thinks it's a game.

Otherwise - lots of umming and aahing over how I want to manage a clash of wills between me and Hillel. In my home there was no such thing as a child doing what they wanted to do - you did what your parents told you. Full stop. And I am not so sure that was the best way to go about it. But I am also sure that just letting a child do whatever they want whenever they want regardless of how it impacts on me is not the way - I guess some sort of balance between creating an environment that minimizes conflict and be gentle, but firm...... yep, I am discovering that parenting a toddler is way more demanding that parenting a baby when it comes to understanding the dynamics and making choices. Babies are exhausting, but a little easier when it comes to meeting their needs

Enjoy the rest of the weekend mama's


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

I was going to respond to everyone in this thread but then someone mentioned cake and now I can't concentrate.

Toby decided he likes to walk, so I have a walker now! YAY!!! His molars are through and his bottom incisors are just about in, hopefully this will help with the screeching whinyness I've been dealing with this week!

We're moving next week and also getting a puppy. I think I might be a little overwhelmed here soon, yes?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Erm, yes. We had a babysitter yesterday and the dog gave her more hassle than any of the kids- we now have holes in my beautiful lawn







Congratulations on the walking boy!

Megan, go read Parenting Your Spirited Child now- and maybe, also spend some time thinking about a win-win situation? They're strong words, and it helps Isaac.


----------



## applecore (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there, ladies. It's been quite some time since I've been here. Life is really busy, and though it isn't slowing down enough for me to spend much time on MDC, I missed you all. I needed to get a DDC fix!

So who's pregnant again?! I saw at the top of the page that Lauren is expecting- CONGRATS! And Eli has a new sibling, I see! I feel like I've missed so much. I'm going to try to check in every few days if I can.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Me, Lauren, Dea and Cicely. And Lauren, Dea and Cicely are all due within a few days of each other again, I think, and I'm jealous cos the Jan DDC looks cooler than December









eta: I missed you. Please do not vanish again, dost tha not know that t'internet is more important than real life?







What've you been up to?


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Helen, thanks - I have just ordered Raising our Children, Raising ourselves, so will have to wait until next month.... win win sounds like a good idea. I am working on not resenting Hillel when I can't get home, and working on not feeling so powerless when he shrieks. While I have never been one for being too touchy feely, I do find myself not wanting to be punative with Hillel and I do want to give him a good foundation in discipline..... and I am thinking a great deal about how it is not a good idea to raise children by telling them that they are not really feeling what they say they are feeling - my parents were brilliant at this.... but then on the other hand I do not want to fall into the trap of just avoiding my parents mistakes and replacing them with other mistakes that I am blinded to in my pursuit of avoidance.... I know, I think far too much and worry far too much and should just go with the flow - but I was certainly not flowing last week when neither of us were getting what we wanted. I keep telling myself I am rebuilding foundations and by the time the next child comes along I'll be super mama and it will flow









This morning Hillel brought me a piece of old dried up dog pooh







: Very sweet of him, but also rather gross - I was sure we were on top of getting it all cleaned up


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ema-adama* 
Helen, thanks - I have just ordered Raising our Children, Raising ourselves, so will have to wait until next month.... win win sounds like a good idea. I am working on not resenting Hillel when I can't get home, and working on not feeling so powerless when he shrieks. While I have never been one for being too touchy feely, I do find myself not wanting to be punative with Hillel and I do want to give him a good foundation in discipline..... and I am thinking a great deal about how it is not a good idea to raise children by telling them that they are not really feeling what they say they are feeling - my parents were brilliant at this.... but then on the other hand I do not want to fall into the trap of just avoiding my parents mistakes and replacing them with other mistakes that I am blinded to in my pursuit of avoidance.... I know, I think far too much and worry far too much and should just go with the flow - but I was certainly not flowing last week when neither of us were getting what we wanted. I keep telling myself I am rebuilding foundations and by the time the next child comes along I'll be super mama and it will flow










Oh I sooooo feel you! Nara has been really screamy and aggressive and generally very irritable lately and I just don't know what needs to be done about it. I have the same battle in my head going on now and I don't know what the answer is. On top of that she's extra sensitive to me leaving or walking away (even to go to the bathroom, let alone off to work.). I don't know that giving her anything for teething is helping her aggression, because I've been trying and it results in little change. I'm feeling a bit of pressure from people to find some way to tame her temper, as much as I wish I could talk her down, I have no idea what to do.

Hello Raina! So nice to see you again!

Why are we all so quiet lately? How are you all?


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Did I mention that I have a new nephew?







Haven't met him in person yet - only over Skype - but he's very cute. Of course!

His big brother, Henry age 3.5, was to announce the baby's name to the gathered grandparents. My brother & his wife told Henry the baby's name, and Henry repeated it over & over to himself in a whisper. Practising this huge responsibility, very seriously, in the way that only a 3.5 year-old can.

He nervously went out to the room where the grandparents sat and announced that he has a new brother named Charlie Brown!

He was close...Charlie John, born by planned C-section, everyone is well. SIL is taking percocet on the OK of her doctor - anyone know anything about percocet & BFing safety?

DD & I have The Cold That Is Going Around, blech. I may have overdone it the past couple of days and feel like I could have spent this morning in bed. Ah, well. At least my job requires mostly sitting at a computer!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Charlie Brown!







Adorable!









I had a very long weekend. Came home to find Bear covered head to foot in a [clearly allergic] rash for no discernable reason.







I came home to other things too, but meh.

Didn't get my period at Wickerman, which was weird. I still don't have my period. No sign at all. I was due Friday or Saturday. Yes, I peed on a stick and yes, there was only one line. That'd be two tests, one 'early' and one 'late.' I guess it's just me, but added to everything else it's just too much. THRH was sweet, and wanted to watch me pee on the stick.







I'm coming to realize that he has somewhat confused feelings on the matter-- he (like myself) recognizes that it's not really prudent for the two of us to procreate, but I have the impression that at least on a subconscious level, he wants to be a father. Weird. He's never wanted to before-- to the point that he's never even thought about names.







Of course we all know that I'm confused, just stubborn. I'd rather like my period to be getting on with itself today. I mean it's Tuesday.. that makes me four days late. Blech.

I think Bear's getting sick. Either that, or the rash is more than just a rash. Could be both, knowing him.. but he's acting miserable and walking like a drunken skunk. I'd like something very normal to go down with him, like teeth... but he seems to cut teeth while he's sick with other things. Maybe that's just because he's forever getting sick...







: Meh.

I think that sums it all up: Meh. Even the weather sucks today. Someone post something happy?


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

You guys, I really really hate teething. Really.

Toby's incisors are coming in and he's quite upset about it.

Hate teething. Gah.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Trixie's been quite assertive lately. I don't want to call her aggressive, but she's sure of what she wants. She keeps trying to headbutt me and it's driving me crazy. She gets so mad when I put her down when she headbutts me.
So I have a question with Trixie my pregnancy symptoms were X, this time they are X minus many weeks. Like my hips are so sore I can't walk well sometimes, and that didn't happen until way later, or the bad skin or swollen feet, etc etc. I feel like I"m getting hit harder this time. I know that each one is different, but this different?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Dea, some degree of that is normal with subsequent pregnancies, but being hit much harder much earlier is often a sign of multiples.







Have you found out whether you'll be birthing in a box of newspapers lined with your husband's favorite sweater yet?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Dea, every pregnancy is different.


----------



## applecore (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Me, Lauren, Dea and Cicely. And Lauren, Dea and Cicely are all due within a few days of each other again, I think, and I'm jealous cos the Jan DDC looks cooler than December









eta: I missed you. Please do not vanish again, dost tha not know that t'internet is more important than real life?







What've you been up to?

Oh, wow! Congrats to all of you!







: I think I'm feeling nostalgic about being pregnant in a DDC again- that was so fun. But I'm not planning on any more now. Not that I could get pregnant right now, anyway. I still haven't gotten a PPAF!

As for us, I am discovering that Twyla is a much busier kid than my other two. She's always into something, or climbing on top of it. Sometimes it drives me absolutely nuts, but I also think she's pretty awesome.

I'm now attending births without her, which is much better. My sister comes to watch the kids when I get called to a birth because she can nurse Twyla. The first time I went without her, though, I was gone like 20 hours and the baby still hadn't been born! I had to go home.







It was way too long to be away!

Other than that, I can't think of anything that's drastically changed since the last time I was here. See, I'm boring- that's why I've stayed away so long. I was waiting for something good to happen!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I got my f'ng period!







: Finally! Sheesh that was making me crazy. I was at the point where it was like, "Fine, I'll be pregnant, whatever I just need an answer!!" Gah! Maybe that's what it took-- I had to accept either outcome. He'd already done so, which is kind of fabulous. I sent tHRH an email in the middle of the night when I noticed this. His reply: OMG FTW!!







We're such dorks.

Anyway, now that we've had that ever-so-much-fun experience... I'm gonna be decent.







Just need to shower and such. I love my HRH so much.







We need to spend some quiet time together, so that's what we're doing Saturday. Just him, me, and perhaps some chillout music.







Oh, and oatmeal, of course. He's somewhat obsessed with oatmeal.







Of course, there will be much talking and such. Probably a lot of [actual] sleeping too, as we're both still exhausted.

I'm still completely exhausted, but I slept for several hours last night. Maybe I'll sleep again tonight, too.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello!
Rynna I find out on Tuesday, which is so far away! AHHHH!

Helen, I understand they are all different, but I didn't think that I would be this broken this early, kinda has me freaked out! I pulled my groin today just stepping down a stair, all of my joints are sliding all over the place. FUN!

Trixie is sitting on the floor with a box of kleenex pretending to blow her nose on a whole handful of tissues.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi everybody! Just hanging out here being 6 weeks pregnant and battling a really nasty headcold. It's so weird, being pregnant a second time. At this time with Robin I was crippled by nausea, and I never, ever got sick while I was pregnant with Robin (seriously!). This time I've had only the mildest of occasional nausea (SO FAR!!) and I have the worst cold I've had in years.







It's been great to not be as sick this time around, although last week I was seriously certain I was miscarrying. But here I am, still pregnant, eating a pb&j.

Love you all!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Dea, I'm 10 and a half weeks and in a maternity support belt already. What I've found, though, is that if I walk and move like I'm heavily pregnant already then my pelvis behaves itself and stays where it should. (Don't have sex. Sex will make you forget about keeping your pelvis stable. Don't have sex.) And Trixie sounds gorgeous, give her big squishy hugs from England, huh?

Lauren







Get better soon









Rynna, happy non-pregnancy day!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

hey mamas,

i'va had some uber-crazy drama that i'm not quite ready to talk about yet. needless to say i alternate between, my life is ruined and, we'll work everything out. and i'm not pregnant! yay!! so glad about that one, again









linnaea just learned how to thread a bead, like a small-ish one from the set i bought for lazlo, it's nice that she's redeemingly cute after waking me up about four hours ago.

she's also taken to throwing her nice wooden toys straight at my head, not so nice and cute.... plus molars, before eye teeth? bleh.

so nice to hear the updates from the pregger ladies!! well, i guess the meep is finally sleepy, she's fighting me for thre laptop.. night ladies!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Helen,
thanks! I knew that this pregnancy would be different, but I was expecting more like maybe more puking this time, I wasn't ready for my joints to start giving out already. Also I've been pulling muscles all over the place, do you (or anyone) think that's related to relaxin? Or just me being unfit. (but Wii fit says I'm actually younger than I am)

Trixie got her 3rd (and final) DTap yesterday and she woke up in the middle of the night with a high fever, nearly 104! I totally freaked out. I nakeded her up and gave her some tylenol a cool drink and turned up the air conditioning, she was fine this morning, but lethargic and clingy all day. This is her worst reaction, which I was expecting, but it upsets me nonetheless. If I mention this to my non MDC friends they assume I'm scared of autisim, but that's not my deal, I'm worried about reactions like this, or more intense ones. I hate seeing her suffer. I get that a little suffering to prevent a possible disease, blah blah blah, but still my baby suffers and I hate it.
okay rant off.
(mods I needed to say this here where my friends are, not in the vax forum when I have none)

Carrie, I hope that you're okay and it wasn't anything super bad! And that's some crazy dexterity for Linnaea! YAY!

Lauren YAY! I'm glad that you're all good! We have to go for 3 for 3 on the birthday front!


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Dea - I hope you and Trixie are both feeling better. It is scary to see LO's sick and miserable.







Even though a high fever is expected, some parents like to have it on record. Some even go as far as reporting it on VAERS, with the lot number.

Pulled muscles - to the best of my knowledge that is not directly a relaxin thing, but maybe a result of super flexible joints. Do you have an option of seeing a physio who specialised in couselling pregnant women?


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

hey mamas, how's it goin?

good to hear all the pregnancies are going well









playa, I really hope things work out! We are here to listen if you need...

Dh and I are going through a rough patch right now, related to discipline







Once again I've been totally sideswiped that we have such different ideas on how to raise kids.

J is as cute as ever, his new word is uh-oh! He says it all the time, about everything. I can't wait to hear what's next! He is also quite the little climber, he loves getting on the coffee table, the end tables, anything. It is also quite exhausting
















I got my Phish tickets today







:







: We are going to NC next week to visit family and going to see Phish while we are there. It is going to be super super fun! Can't wait, although I am a little apprehensive about the airplane ride. Last time J was content to sit on our laps and hang out or sleep but now he is so much more active and knows how to throw a tantrum!


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

Dea- Each and every pregnancy can be so different. This last one was by far my worst as far as feeling sick and then achy/sore towards end.

Eli is getting a real independent 'I can do it myself' attitude. His newest is buckling himself in his car seat. He can do the chest clip and best not do it for him or he'll wail. He's also started 'helping' us do the dishes. Mostly he tries to eat the soap bubbles and splash in the water, but he never misses the opportunity to drag a chair over to the sink. Just have to be careful he does get bored and start messing with my Keruig machine.

He's up from a nap. More later.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

So who peed in my water huh!?!

I'm pregnant *faint* and I can't even take my meds to calm me down from the freaking out.......


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Sarah Lynne - WOW. My gosh..... congratulations and








. That must be quite a surprise


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Holy crap! Congrats!!! Try a little Rescue Remedy









There is definately going around!! I need a few more months, I need a few more months, I need a few more months.....think it will work? We may have hit a fertile time this AM, I haven't been paying much attention, gulp!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah I'm totally spazzed out. I took a second one and got the same thing. I have one more test for the morning cause three is a good number...

I had to immediately stop all of my meds and now I have to figure out what to do about the staph infection under my arm because my antibs aren't safe. I'm going to check for some more natural remedies....


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Congratulations! Erm. Talk to your doctor about manuka honey for the staph infection (it works for MRSA) For the shock, I'd go for neat vodka, seeing as there isn't a placenta yet and therefore no shared blood supply, but motherwort or rescue remedy might work. Similarly, I would not stop your psych meds until you can get in for a consultation, but I'd make that consultation urgent. You're on one of the benzodiazepines, right? Going cold turkey off them isn't going to be fun.

It's starting to look like one way or another, we are going to have octuplets round here, isn't it? Naughty Dea.

Seriously, you know our pregnancy was very unplanned. If you want to talk, I'm here, y'know?


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Congratulations! Erm. Talk to your doctor about manuka honey for the staph infection (it works for MRSA) For the shock, I'd go for neat vodka, seeing as there isn't a placenta yet and therefore no shared blood supply, but motherwort or rescue remedy might work. Similarly, I would not stop your psych meds until you can get in for a consultation, but I'd make that consultation urgent. You're on one of the benzodiazepines, right? Going cold turkey off them isn't going to be fun.

It's starting to look like one way or another, we are going to have octuplets round here, isn't it? Naughty Dea.

Seriously, you know our pregnancy was very unplanned. If you want to talk, I'm here, y'know?









I called the after hours message service for my Dr. and she called me back. She told me to stop everything and to come in first thing Monday morning. I never did actually find out if it was MRSA or not. She cultured it but I never got the results.

I'm still a little hesistant right now because I have this inkling I may m/c. When I got pregnant with Austin and Steven I tested Early or the day of and my results were bright and sure lines. I've taken three tests (Two last night and one this morning with FMU) and they all are so very faint. This morning's is more faint than yesterdays. Of course I know it means nothing, but I just feel this impending doom over my head and I can't shake it. Although that could be from lack of meds.

Strangely enough I slept better last night than I have in a very long time and actually felt awake when I got up at 7...


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Sarah Lynne!!! I know EXACTLY HOW YOU FEEL and OMG!! Another February baby for you?? AMAZING!

Something is happening in this DDC so ladies, buckle your chastity belts if you don't want a surprise!!


----------



## ThisLove (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi ladies ... I'm terrible about keeping up with this. I know I've introduced myself before, but this time, I'm actually going to TRY to keep up with the thread! After a nice explosion on a parenting board that I've frequented for oh, 2 years?, last week, I've realized that there's no reason for me to be over there. At all. (All stemming from a discussion about spanking - with women that don't even have children yet. Sigh.) Anyway, I'm Katie from KY. We have one son (2/20/08), Calloway, and Baby #2 is due in the early part of November!

C is getting huge. Everytime I look at him, I'm amazed at how BIG he's gotten! He's such a smart little man, getting into everything. We've started talking about his new brother/sister more and he loves my ever-growing belly (or maybe it's the hip tattoo that's constantly changing?). He's still not walking but I'm not worried about it. He'll take a few steps every so often, but he just doesn't seem interested in it.

I'm feeling more and more challenged by my family now, more than ever. I get a lot of "Well, this is your first baby and you don't know what you're doing. I've been a parent for X years, I *know what works*!" Frustrating. They've suggested spanking (he's 15 months old!), letting him cry (why would I do that?), keeping him out so he learns to sleep in places other than home ... Heck, the last time he spent time with my mother, I was in the hospital getting fluids (hyperemesis) and she called me every 15 minutes to remind me what a horribly behaved child I have. (And I really don't. I have a very happy, friendly, laid back son.)


----------



## applecore (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations, Sarah Lynne! Hoping that your transition with meds will be a smooth one.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the warm wishes everyone.

I feel like such a debbie downer right now. I just can't find happy.

DH is already thinking about girl's names...I can hardly believe he's so happy about this.

Does it make me a horrible person because I'm not ecstatic or even seem to be happy about this? I'm scared I'm going to m/c and then end up blaming myself because I wasn't excited and happy....

Monday...Monday...Monday....She said my Xanax were ok to take, but I don't want to chance anything...


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThisLove* 
I'm feeling more and more challenged by my family now, more than ever. I get a lot of "Well, this is your first baby and you don't know what you're doing. I've been a parent for X years, I *know what works*!"

Hi Katie!







for the family situation. And my thought is that, we are all first-time mothers at one time, and none of us know what we are doing before we become mothers, and every child is completely different. So hopefully sometime soon the members of your family can come to accept that YOU are the best person to make decisions for YOUR son, and they should just butt out and be nice!!!







Hope the pregnancy is going well!

SarahLynne!!! Congrats!!! Though I know you are unsure about things right now, with the possibility of a m/c still present. No matter what happens, though, you are pregnant today, and that is always a miracle, IMO







. Plus, I am always Debbie Downer during each of my first trimesters...its a jolting mental state...pregnancy, even without medical issues such as the ones you have had to face lately...feeling blah will most certainly NOT cause a m/c...but something wrong with the baby might. So if you loose this one, be assured that feeling blah did NOT cause it!

Gotta run...got to go reinforce my chastity belt, give DH a quick vasectomy, become a virgin, remove my uterus, tie my tubes, buy stock in condoms, and insert a couple IUDs...lest whatever is in the water makes its way here!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 
Gotta run...got to go reinforce my chastity belt, give DH a quick vasectomy, become a virgin, remove my uterus, tie my tubes, buy stock in condoms, and insert a couple IUDs...lest whatever is in the water makes its way here!









I know, right? Sadly, my redhead has me all twisted up inside and I find myself wanting to have a family with him. He's much better about it than I am-- he loves my kids and he's happy to have the family all in place... but I still want a redheaded mutant baby eventually.







I know, I know. Yeeps.

Ever feel like life is just too good to last? That's how I feel about tHRH. Like it's so perfect, something's going to ruin everything or else I actually won the game and get to live happily ever after...


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

SarahLynn! Congrats! I kinda understand the not really excited, and I planned this baby! I think I am still scared.

Helen, hee hee... Yes the Feb 08 octuplets, apparently my fertility meds rubbed off on all of you, osmosis through the computer? Heh. Perhaps all of the don't want to get pregnant now mamas should disinfect their keyboards!

Rynna, You said I could let my anthropologist out to play and ask questions.... I've been wondering in different poly relationships how parenting works. I know that all of your children have the same father, but is it common to have children with other people in the relationship and how does that work out if you all don't live together? Is it like how, say my family grew up where I have 2 brothers, but one is a half brother? I understand that it's individual, but it's interesting to me how it works when all parties involved actually like one another. (my mom and dad hate each other)
Oh you can totally tell me to bugger off, or ignore me all together.

I just bottled another batch of Kombucha, it's so yummy. I think that I'm really figuring it out. I'm bummed that I can't really drink much seeing as I'm pregnant and all.

Trixie is picking up signs like crazy, today I taught her duck and yesterday fish and she's using them both today. What a sweetie.

Katie, I'm sorry that you have family telling you how it must been done. I've been pretty lucky in that I straight up don't listen and they know not to push me. (they learned early when we said we'd cosleep and we got push back and the the proverbial poo hit the fan when I announced a homebirth, heh) I hope it gets better for you!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

SL, it's Monday









Dea, it's the only explanation I can find







Your scan's Tuesday, right? How're you feeling?

Emily, you know it's gonna get you


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Helen,
Tuesday, it feels forever away!
I'm feeling good though. My ankles and knees are certifiably slippery and loosey goosey, and I had my first bout of serious nausea today, but good. We went for a HUGE hike yesterday (saturday) then went to a fair today that involved running for the train, with Trixie on my back and I lived to tell the tale. I was very careful with my steps though, it's so strange to feel your joints sliding!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
SL, it's Monday









Dea, it's the only explanation I can find







Your scan's Tuesday, right? How're you feeling?

Emily, you know it's gonna get you









YES! I'm so happy because I'm very much in need of the medication still. I had hoped that I wouldn't need it anymore, but as soon as the pills were out I started going to my dark place. So I've resigned myself to the fact I'd rather have a happy medicated pregnancy then an unhappy one. It's good to know that there are pregnancy/nursing safe SSRIs









I'm trying to apply for a job at my drs. office. 40 hrs a week $10/hr sitting at a desk filing patient paperwork and taking in patient calls appointments etc. No experience necessary


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
Thanks for the warm wishes everyone.

I feel like such a debbie downer right now. I just can't find happy.

DH is already thinking about girl's names...I can hardly believe he's so happy about this.

Does it make me a horrible person because I'm not ecstatic or even seem to be happy about this? I'm scared I'm going to m/c and then end up blaming myself because I wasn't excited and happy....

Monday...Monday...Monday....She said my Xanax were ok to take, but I don't want to chance anything...


Sarah Lynne, I can certain understand your lack of enthusiasm. Not every pregnancy begins with hearts and roses.







I hope you find what you need.

Welcome ThisLove! It's always exciting to find new peeps here!

Yeah as far as the chastity belt, etc. I really hope our control measures work, because I definitely am done. Here's hoping he shows up clean.

Dea, I'm excited for your scan! Here's wishing the best to you!

Good luck on your job interview, Sarah Lynne.

I'm going to start another thread about crying and young toddlers because it seems to me that Nara cries ALOT and I don't know how to handle it.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

**oops, moved to the June thread!**


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

House is beautiful, though I'm getting exceptionally annoyed with doing housework. I will get pictures up, I promise! First tri symptoms are almost completely absent: I get nauseous occasionally, but if I eat some jalapenos or rice pudding it goes away again BUT! I actually threw up on Saturday, so I'm officially pregnant!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

slgt stared us a june thread, thanks!


----------

